
Ask HN: Who is Hiring? (December 2011) - lpolovets
(The script that auto-posts "Who's Hiring" every month seems to be broken, so this is a manually created post.)<p>Please lead with the location of the position and include the keywords INTERN, REMOTE, or H1B if the corresponding sort of candidate is welcome. Feel free to post any job that may interest HN readers from executive assistant to machine learning expert to CTO.<p>Please also see: "Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancer?" (December 2011) http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3300378
======
marcia
Mountain View - Khan Academy (full-timers and interns welcome year-round)

Our mission is to provide a world-class education to anyone, anywhere. We
already have millions of students learning every month, and we're growing
quickly.

Our students answer over 1.2 million math exercise problems per day, all
generated by our open source exercise generation framework
(<http://github.com/khan/khan-exercises>, <http://ejohn.org/blog/khan-
exercise-rewrite/>), and Sal's videos have been viewed over 99 million times.
We're just getting started feeding this data we're collecting back into the
product to help our users learn more. If you're interested in data, analytics,
and education, this is a dream gig.

Plus, it's one of the highest educational impact positions you can imagine.

We're hiring all types of devs -- mobile, frontend, backend, whatever you want
to call yourself. Big plans ahead.

<http://www.khanacademy.org/jobs>

~~~
DavidChouinard
Hey Marcia,

I just sent this in for an internship position earlier this week:
<http://davidchouinard.com/khanacademy/>

Thoughts? I'd love to hear your comments.

------
ig1
Summary of startup related job boards from around the world, most of them are
broadly recruiter free:

======================

US:

Crunchboard <http://www.crunchboard.com/jobs/>

Startuply <http://www.startuply.com/>

YC Company Jobs: <http://news.ycombinator.com/jobs>

======================

UK:

CoderStack (Developer Jobs - run by me) <http://www.coderstack.co.uk/startup-
jobs>

Mind The Product (Product Management Jobs) <http://mindtheproduct.com/jobs/>

Work in Startups <http://www.workinstartups.com/>

Enternships - (Startup Internships)
<http://www.enternships.com/en/enternships>

======================

Germany:

Berlin Startup Jobs <http://berlinstartupjobs.com/>

======================

Canada:

StartupNorth <http://jobs.startupnorth.ca/>

~~~
templaedhel
Shameless plug:

I recently beta launched <http://exquisitejobs.com/> a job board where all
jobs are hand picked, and only the best hackers/freelancers/applicants get in
(invite only) to ensure the highest quality for all parties involved.

Corresponding HN discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3244078>

------
sirbumpsalot
Mountain View, CA - backend / iOS / Android Developers. Full time and interns.
Bump Technologies.

Can you use Haskell to find the ONE person you bumped out of millions of users
in REAL TIME??

Can you use blocks to display UIImages on the main thread as data streams in
an open socket?

Can you build interactions in Android that make iOS developers cry?

Are you willing to wait for Scala to compile so that you have a delightful
time coding for Android?

Do you drool when thinking about distributing 5 terabytes over 9 machines
using Riak, python, and not using node.js?

Do you like building robots, pushing the limits of what a cell phone can
sense, building arduino boards to control kegs, shipping code seen by 65
million users, and working with a small, dedicated, awesome team?

If you answered yes to any one of those questions, consider joining the Bump
team! The Bump app is one of the most popular apps of all time. By simply fist
bumping phones with a friend, you can exchange contacts, photos, and more.
We're building out our product and have a lot of cool things in the works.
(yes, a lot of companies say this - I promise that what we're working on will
make you say "wow")

Check out our tech blog and learn more at bu.mp/jobs

To apply, use this link <http://bump.theresumator.com/apply?source=HN1201> or
mention HN in your cover letter.

------
pc
Stripe.

We're based in Palo Alto, CA, and we're hiring full-time engineers and
designers. More information at <https://stripe.com/jobs>. (We especially love
solutions to our puzzles.)

H1B applicants welcome (almost half of the people at Stripe grew up outside
the US). Intern applications also welcome.

~~~
FameofLight
Its interesting, I applied two months ago and at that time H1B were not
welcome!

------
lynngrogan
Durham NC (main office) - REMOTE full-time and contractors Relevance, Inc.
www.thinkrelevance.com

Rails or Clojure Developers, Project Managers

<http://thinkrelevance.com/jobs> We are Clojure/core (<http://clojure.com>).

Relevance has been voted as one of the Best Places to Work in the Triangle
both 2010 and 2011 (Triangle Business Journal). We were also ranked #739 in
this year's Inc 500|5000 list. We have a fantastic work environment that
includes 20% Fridays (work on open source, giving back to the community, or
internal projects) and a great benefits package.

Relevance is increasingly a virtual company and have many remote full-time
developers around the country. We're now opening up the project manager
positions to being remote as well.

Come work with some of the best Ruby/Rails and Clojure developers on solving
interesting, hard problems that make a difference.

email us: jobs [at] thinkrelevance [dot] com Include Hacker News in the
subject line

------
mbeebe
Men* wanted for hazardous journey. Low wages, bitter cold, long hours of
complete darkness. Safe return doubtful. Honour and recognition in event of
success.

Matterport is looking for a vision engineer to help build an amazing 3D
scanning system.

*We are an equal opportunity company, women are strongly encouraged to apply.

We are in the YC W12 batch. We are located in Mountain View.
<http://matterport.com/jobs/> email us at jobs@matterport.com

Software Engineer (Computer Vision & Algorithms focus):

You’ll be working on our 3D alignment and mesh reconstruction algorithms,
improving robustness and quality. You’ll need to get creative and invent new
algorithms, not just apply known techniques. There are still big, interesting
problems to solve that are central to our product.

Unlike much of computer science, computer vision is about messy data and
uncertain results, so you’ll need to work well with that. Past experience in
computer vision or a related field such as machine learning is preferable.
Experience with high-performance code (optimization, parallelization, CUDA) is
a plus. Our codebase is primarily in C++.

~~~
softbuilder
>Men* wanted for hazardous journey

You're gonna take too much flak for that. Rewrite it and then bury the body in
a large field and pretend it never happened. :)

~~~
elviejo79
I think is a reference... to an ad written in the same way. but it was to
recruite people to go the first expedition that was going to cross the south
pole... I think they all died by the way.

~~~
softbuilder
Ah, fascinating. Thanks!

------
jdunck
Mountain View, CA - Engineer, Votizen

Elections are pretty broken right now; monied interests fund massive campaigns
with precisely researched and broadcasted messaging aiming to convince 51% of
voters that the candidate would plausibly serve the voter's interests.

The voice of the voter gets drowned out.

Votizen changes this by helping you become informed about political topics you
care about, not from the campaigns but from knowledgable people you already
trust.

We want to kill the attack ad and broken campaign promises.

We need additional engineers to help us. More info here:
<https://github.com/votizen/careers>

Feel free to email me - jdunck@votizen.com - if you'd prefer private
discussion.

------
coffeemug
Be a full time DB Rethinker (rethinkdb.com) - Mountain View, CA.

As a core part of the development team you will be applying deep computer
science and software engineering knowledge to solving a new breed of data
management problems. You will be responsible for enhancing the existing
product with state of the art features to address scalability challenges for
our customers.

 _Core tools:_ Linux, C/C++, Emacs/vi, gdb, Python.

 _Responsibilities:_

* Design, implement, and maintain database internals and distributed systems code.

* Implement state of the art algorithms to solve real customer challenges.

* Write code that is robust even under the most hostile workloads.

 _Skills:_

* Introduction to Algorithms by Cormen and Leiserson is your trusty friend.

* Strong understanding of C/C++.

* Strong knowledge of at least one additional language (Python, Java, Lisp, etc.)

* Experience shipping high quality systems software.

* Familiarity with distributed systems is a plus.

Send your resume to jobs@rethinkdb.com.

------
bfung
OPOWER <http://opower.com/> <http://opowerjobs.com/>

We leverage data and behavioral science to change people's energy consumption
habits. Help the environment through energy conservation and help people save
money.

Java, Rails, Hadoop, smatterings of many other things - we have a culture
where taking initiative and having a good design will result in a system being
used by other people. Great perks and a chill yet super productive atmosphere.

Open positions vary from associate software engineer to lead to management
level. <http://jobvite.com/m?35tBcfw5>

We were recently got props from forbes!
[http://www.forbes.com/lists/2011/28/most-promising-
companies...](http://www.forbes.com/lists/2011/28/most-promising-
companies-11_Opower_WWEQ.html)

Some people applied and I got the referral without me knowing (HR told me),
but didn't get past some rounds of interview. Increase your odds of getting
through, contact me and let's chat tech, you'll get a better idea of what
kinds of things we're looking for. benson [dot] fung [at] opower [dot] com

~~~
bfung
As someone kindly pointed out, I left off the locations. Positions are
available in San Francisco, CA and Arlington, VA USA.

------
ssc
Anywhere

REMOTE; FULLTIME; H1B, E3, etc. are all possible!

SSC Group LLC is hiring a Rails developer.

====>

We run adult entertainment websites. Our company is profitable and growing.

Some things we use every day and love: Linux, Git, GitHub, Vim, nginx,
Varnish, Unicorn, Rails, PostgreSQL, Redis, Javascript, and probably others.

====>

* We allow full time telecommuting.

* We work normal hours.

* We pay for coworking/office space if you want it.

* We have offices in Los Angeles if you want to work on-site.

* We allow our developers to contribute to open source.

* We get to pick our tools and technologies. I used Node.js and CoffeeScript for a small project the other day.

* We take you to RailsConf if you want to go.

* We pay competitively.

* Our company owners are technical and understand how development works (refreshing!)

* We have a Hubot in our Campfire.

====>

You should be fluent with Rails and know your way around a Linux server. You
should also be comfortable working with adult material.

If you're interested, we want to hear from you!

Drop us a line and show us one of your projects, or a GitHub/StackOverflow
profile, or anything else you're proud of.

jobs@sscgroupllc.com

Experience with high-traffic web sites, TDD/BDD, statistics or data analysis
are all pluses.

------
old-gregg
San Francisco, CA. Full time. We're <http://mailgun.net> (YCW11) and we're
building big-data messaging back-ends.

Our brains hurt all the time, we don't serve ads, our customers love us and
they pay us money every month. No eyeballs. No ads. No social.

C, Python + algos.

Send me an email, we love emails: ev@mailgun.net

------
peawee
Anywhere - REMOTE WORK - SpiderOak.com

Looking for a PyQt hacker to join us for running the technical aspects of our
partnership / whitelabel program. We are a secure cloud backup/sync provider
branching out into partnerships and other deployments requiring customized
desktop client builds, and need someone interested in hacking the good hack in
code, minor project management, and joining in the occasional sales call
(meaning you ought to be as much of an English hacker as Python).

For more information about joining us at our scenic $YOUR_OWN_CITY office,
please check out: <https://spideroak.com/jobs>

Or the direct job post: [https://spideroak.com/blog/20111130141238-now-hiring-
white-l...](https://spideroak.com/blog/20111130141238-now-hiring-white-label-
engineer)

------
garry
(good friends of mine -- fantastic profitable startup run by brilliant and fun
hackers -garry)

\--

Software Engineer at A Thinking Ape

A Thinking Ape is currently looking for an extremely smart and talented
Software Engineer to become permanent members of our core team in our downtown
Vancouver, BC office. You should be comfortable with designing and
implementing applications from beginning to production and enjoy working on
massive scale technical problems.

Your background should include:

Proven software engineering talents Solid knowledge and understanding of web
architecture Clear communication in code and in writing Interest in metrics
and data analysis The itch to make something people want and it would be a
definite plus if: You are contributing or have contributed to an open source
project You have launched your own iPhone app and Facebook app Registered at
and regularly read Hacker News (and send us your username if you do)
Experience with some of the technology that we use including: python, java,
objective-c, javascript, apache, linux, memcached, redis, zeromq, mongrel.
Apply by sending a cover letter and resume to:

We are still an early stage start-up and as a developer you will have the
ability to influence the design and development of nearly everything that we
build. You will have to be very comfortable with ownership and management of
your projects. As such, you will have the potential to develop into an
engineering leadership and management role over time as we grow.

All new members of ATA engineering are equipped with a new Macbook Pro, an iOS
device, and a high quality design notebook.

jobs@athinkingape.com

------
mikepk
Boston, MA Smarterer (<http://smarterer.com>) Smarterer is measuring the
world's skills.

FULL-TIME Hiring web developers, both front end and full stack devs. We're
interested in (but not limited to) python devs.

Lots of interesting scaling, algorithm, and product challenges. You will be a
part of the core technical team and have a big impact on the product,
technology and culture of the company.

We're True Ventures and Google Ventures backed.

Details: <http://smarterer.com/blog/jobs/web-programmer-developer/>

Email mikepk at smarterer with your interest.

------
nixy
Stockholm, Sweden

Mountain View, CA

Madrid, Spain

Hong Kong

At Accedo (<http://www.accedo.tv/>), we're hiring web developers, mainly
client side, for work on connected tv platforms such as Samsung, Panasonic,
LG, Roku, Boxee etc.

These are our current openings. Contact _nik at accedo dot tv_ if you are
interested or have any questions. Make sure to add "HN" to the subject line :)

Junior development engineers

Accedo is looking for talented and motivated junior engineering staff for our
development centers in Stockholm, Hong Kong, Madrid and Mountain View,
California. Experience from TV and Video technologies as well as knowledge
about a wide range of programming languages are an extra bonus, but all
talented applicants are also welcome. Since we have customers all over the
world, language skills are also appreciated.

Senior development engineers and project managers

We are always looking for experienced staff to strengthen our development
centers and provide leadership. A senior development engineer should have
several years work experience and knowledge on a wide range of technologies
and programming languages. They should also have experience and practice of
creating high performing and manageable server side platforms. Interest and
experience in developing applications for TV or Mobile device platforms is
beneficial.

Business development manager

Accedo is looking for successful sales and business development managers. In
this role, you are the face of Accedo to our customers and drive all sales
efforts either directly or through partners. You should have at least 3 years
sales experience. You should have a genuine interest in the latest trend in
consumer electronics and new media as well as an overall understanding of
software development projects.

Project or Thesis students

Are you a student looking for project or thesis work? Accedo has many exciting
projects on next generation TV technology. We are actively looking for Masters
and Undergraduate students to perform their thesis projects or internships at
our Stockholm and Hong Kong development centers.

------
tlipcon
INTERN or FULLTIME (REMOTE for some positions)

Offices in downtown San Francisco, Palo Alto, and Research Triangle Park

Cloudera offers enterprises a powerful new data platform built on the popular
Apache Hadoop open-source software package. We enhance the storage and
processing technologies originally developed by the world’s biggest Web
companies, allowing our growing list of global customers to use Hadoop to
solve problems and achieve their particular business goals.

We're hiring across a number of departments. A few that might be interesting
to the HN crowd:

\- Distributed Systems Engineer, Platform team: get paid to work on open
source projects like Hadoop, HBase, Hive, Pig, ZooKeeper, Avro, etc. The work
is challenging and impacts hundreds or thousands of companies worldwide, plus
you get to collaborate with folks at a number of other companies on a daily
basis

\- Distributed Systems Engineer, Enterprise team: work on monitoring and
deployment software that scales to 1000+ nodes. This software needs to collect
metrics, generate alerts, search logs, and manage deployment at very high
scales.

\- Senior UI Engineer: build rich web interfaces to simplify the user
experience for operators trying to manage 1000-node clusters. JavaScript, CSS,
HTML, and a bit of Java.

\- Software Quality Engineer: help test, validate, and debug the products
mentioned above. You will get to drive 100-1000 node test clusters to their
breaking point and then dig into what broke.

\- Customer Operations Engineer: help Cloudera customers solve daily issues
they run into when using software in the Hadoop ecosystem. Learn these
distributed systems inside and out. Be the Dr House of Hadoop.

Our company is currently around 135 people, but growing fast. Our investors
are top notch: Accel, Greylock, Meritech, Ignition. Our most recent round was
$40m about a month ago, so we are well funded and will compensate you with
more than ramen noodles (though we do offer free lunch!).

The full list is available here: <http://www.cloudera.com/company/careers/>

Feel free to contact me at todd@the obvious domain.com if you have any
questions. Otherwise apply above.

------
mkeblx
Madison, WI - (REMOTE possible) Circuit - <http://circuitapp.co>

Github for hardware. Circuit is a social tool for designing and building
electronic projects aimed at the exploding Maker/hobbyist market. We're going
to disrupt hardware with a tool that makes things 10x easier & faster.
Launching Q1 2012.

We are looking for a passionate all-around programmer, experienced with
creating advanced frontend interfaces as well as backend systems. Mainly would
be doing a large amount of challenging HTML5, Javascript, and using PHP (Cake)
& MySQL on the backend. Big bonus points if you have graphics programming
experience and hardware background: microcontrollers, designing PCBs, tearing
things apart, and familiarity with the Maker movement.

Interested, questions? jobs@circuitapp.co

------
cristinacordova
Palo Alto, CA (one block from the Caltrain) - FULL-TIME, INTERN, H1B welcome!

We're looking for Backend, iOS, Web and Android developers to join our
15-person team. Pulse makes the most downloaded news reading application for
iPhone, iPad, Android and Windows Phone. At Pulse, you will work closely with
a tight-nit team of experienced engineers. Each of us is part engineer, hacker
and product designer. Pulse was originally founded in the Stanford Design
School, and beautiful, user-centric design is at the heart of our product and
work. We recently raised a Series A round of funding led by NEA and Greycroft.

Find out more about us here: <http://www.pulse.me/jobs/> and feel free to send
your resume to me at cristina@pulse.me

------
ladon86
ClassDojo

FULLTIME or INTERN in PALO ALTO, CA

We're an edtech startup funded by some of the biggest names in the valley, and
we're one of the fastest growing education companies of all time. You're an
amazing software engineer who wants to have a real impact on the world.

We are helping millions of kids achieve their full potential. We want you to
help us do it, with a great team, in an awesome environment, with all the
perks.

If you're a strong JavaScript hacker who wants to use node.js to change the
world, apply here:

    
    
      --------------------------  
      https://classdojo.wufoo.com/forms/join-classdojo/  
      --------------------------
    

Or email _jobs@classdojo.com_

We are looking for:

    
    
      Lead Software Engineer (node.js)  
      
      Lead Front-end Developer  
      
      Lead Visual Designer  
      
      Developer internships

------
qthrul
Research Triangle Park, North Carolina USA (and worldwide)

VCE is making the datacenter simple... with Vblock Infrastructure Platforms
<http://vce.com>

VCE is a joint venture startup funded by Cisco, EMC, VMware, and Intel. We're
_always_ looking for developers with a passion for accelerating the adoption
of converged infrastructure that is simple, effective, and always available.
<http://vce.com/careers>

REMOTE - yes INTERN - yes

I've been riding the rocket here for just over a year (w00t!). I know all the
teams that are hiring within VCE. We have developers shipping stuff that is
already making huge impact in datacenters around the world and we are growing
those teams aggressively. The keyword soup is spec docs, object models, class
diagrams, state flows, Subversion, Jenkins, Agile/Scrum, ESB, Hadoop, Pig,
Puppet, Chef, Java, C, C++, Perl, Python, RESTful, XML, GWT, iPhone, iPad,
etc... etc...

Considering the previous "Where are you" poll earlier this morning... Here's a
paste from our Linkedin job postings for West coast locations as well
<http://bitly.com/rIHB9k> ;-)

I've blogged about my time at VCE every 30 days or so as well so you can read
my experiences for yourself at VCE <http://fudge.org/category/thevce/>

Wanna ride the rocket too?

If you want to get an inside leg or if you have any questions drop me a note
and your CV at jay.cuthrell@vce.com Subject: HN

(if you get an OOO response don't worry I'll reply)

------
ipster
San Francisco (preferred) / Los Angeles / NYC / Remote / H1B - AllTrails -
<http://www.alltrails.com>

AllTrails is hiring! We're building Yelp for the outdoors - the best way to
discover and share hiking trails and outdoor activities around you. We're
helping people explore the outdoors and having lots of fun in the process.
Camping benefits, anyone?

Our company was AngelPad incubated, is funded by 500Startups and consists of a
strong team from Google / Microsoft / Facebook with previous startup
experience. We also have the author of an O'Reilly Android book on the team.

We have the #1 outdoors app in the Apple store (do a search for 'Hiking') and
recently launched our Android app. We reach over a million people a month and
have been growing rapidly.

We're looking for Designers / Front-end Engineers, Back-end Rails Engineers,
and Mobile Developers (Android and iOS). Cross-functional and full-stack
developers are preferred.

If your idea of sunlight is more than just sitting in front of a really bright
monitor all day, we'd love to hear from you!

<http://www.alltrails.com/jobs> or justin@alltrails.com

------
squirrel
London (UK) and Boston (US). Graduates and interns please!

We're a 100-person financial-software firm committed to learning and
improvement as well as great web software and agile development. Some of you
may know us from our sponsorship of Hacker News meetups in London. We're
focussed on hiring graduate developers and interns at the moment. See
<http://devblog.timgroup.com> and <http://www.timgroup.com/careers>.

Note we recently changed our name from youDevise to TIMGroup but we're still
the same folks!

------
rmorrison
Comprehend Systems (YC W11) is hiring Java developers

Palo Alto, CA

We're making next-generation database software. Using Comprehend's technology,
users can connect and easily query multiple disparate datasources, including
RDBS, NoSQL data stores, RESTful APIs, and more. We're looking for both
frontend and backend developers.

Our first product targets clinical trial data, which is an area where there is
a lot of pain and we understand well. The software you will write will
directly affect people's lives, helping to get new treatments to market
faster.

The core technology itself, however, is applicable to every industry, and once
we solve this problem for life sciences we're going to solve it universally.

We offer benefits, including: Free lunch and dinner, Generous equity,
Competitive salary, Gym membership, Healthcare, Top of the line computer setup
of your choice: Debian, OS X, Windows, etc, and Flexible vacation time

We're hiring entrepreneurial developers only! Learn about startups from the
inside.

To learn more, visit our website at www.comprehend.com/careers, or send your
resume to careers@comprehend.com.

------
famousactress
San Francisco, CA (REMOTE available for the right candidate)

Elation EMR ( <http://www.elationemr.com> )

We're working on incredibly smart and usable web and mobile tools for patients
and their physicians.

We're small (6 fulltime people) angel funded and have an incredible list of
investors (<http://www.elationemr.com/team/>).

We're building with Python, Django, javascript, jQuery, iOS, Redis, NodeJS,
MySQL, Java, and some other stuff. Particularly, we're really pushing the
envelope when it comes to building rich javascript UIs in browser.

We're live in a number of practices, and there's still loads of really
interesting things to build and make better! We're looking add one or two more
people to our incredible team. <http://www.elationemr.com/jobs/>

Drop us a line! - Phill

------
lpolovets
Los Angeles or Bay Area or Shanghai preferred, but remote work is possible for
exceptional candidates. Full-time only. If you're interested in working
remotely, you must live in the U.S. H1B is okay. We also have some summer
internship opportunities.

Factual aims to be the place where people meet to share, improve, and mash-up
data. Our vision is to be an awesome and affordable data provider, so that big
companies, startups, and developers can focus on innovation instead of data
acquisition.

We have a terrific team that is still fairly small, and an incredible CEO (he
was the co-founder of Applied Semantics, which was sold to Google and became
AdSense). Last year we raised a Series A from Andreessen-Horowitz, and our
customers and partners include Facebook, Loopt, SimpleGeo, and Newsweek. We
have lots of challenging problems to work on at all layers of the stack: data
cleaning and canonicalization, deduping, storage, serving, APIs, etc. If you
love data, Factual is the place to be.

We currently have about half a dozen job openings, from data engineering to
software engineering to system administration. For the software engineering
position, you would ideally know Java, Clojure, and/or Ruby, and you'll get
bonus points for experience with machine learning, NoSQL, algorithms,
infrastructure, and/or Hadoop.

If you're interested in the Bay Area office, it just opened last weekend, so
you'd have a significant influence on the culture there.

You can email me personally at leo -at- factual.com, or view our job postings
and apply directly via Jobvite:

Los Angeles Software engineer:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oQR1Vfwn&s=Hackernews](http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oQR1Vfwn&s=Hackernews)

Los Angeles Data Engineer:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oSS1Vfwq&s=Hackernews](http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oSS1Vfwq&s=Hackernews)

Palo Alto Software Engineer:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oTR1Vfwq&s=Hackernews](http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oTR1Vfwq&s=Hackernews)

~~~
tlipcon
I was an intern in Leo's group at Google 6 years ago and learned a lot from
him. So, if you're looking for LA jobs or internships, I would highly
recommend checking out his team! Of course, if you're based in the bay area,
also check out my posting above :)

~~~
lpolovets
Thanks Todd! Todd's is awesome guy to work with and has a great knack for
machine learning and large-scale system design. Definitely check out Cloudera
after you've applied to Factual =)

------
incomethax
Madison, WI - Rails Developer - healthfinch.com

We're a Healthcare IT startup working on developing apps and tools that add-on
to EMRs to improve patient safety, reduce administrative overhead on clinical
staff, and save organizations time and money.

We've just finished raising our Series A, and we're looking to hire a couple
developers with the right fit.

We'll hire an intern for the spring, but only if you're able to go full-time
after your internship ends.

For developers, knowledge of Rails/Javascript/Coffeescript is a requirement;
Interest in working with large amounts of data and analytics is a plus.

Nice to haves: Starcraft APM 50+; experience integrating with EMRs; working
knowledge of HL7; experience designing and testing RESTful APIs.

You can email me and my co-founder directly: jobs _at_ healthfinch.com

Please include "HN" in the subject line.

~~~
baran
Madison, WI - Web Application Designer - healthfinch.com

We are also looking for a excellent web application designer to add to our
team.

At Healthfinch you will be working in healthcare, an industry which is in
desperate need of a design revolution. In fact, that's why we founded
Healthfinch because we believe good design can make all the difference. You
will be designing applications and experiences through tools which add-on to
the electronic medical record. Our focus is on making lives easier for
clinicians and better for patients. It's as simple as that. This could include
everything from designing a new portion of our existing application
(<http://www.refillwizard.com>), coding your new designs, tightening up the
copy, creating marketing pages to better convey what we are about, doing a
little client work (implementation), or maybe even working in the sales
process. We are going to be expecting a lot of our designers, so make sure
your up to the challenge!

If you think your up to the challenge send something to jobs _at_
healthfinch.com that proves it. This can be application designs, mockups,
copy, or anything else that your proud of (don't be shy!).

------
ivanzhao
Inkling, San Francisco, CA

Inkling is a publishing startup. We are a new medium, the future of books and
publishing (currently with a focus in textbooks on iPad); our platform is so
good that completely leaves ebooks in dust, and even most major publishing
houses are invested in us.

We are pretty much hiring in ANY POSITION - from the
JavaScript/Python/Scala/iOS to UI/UX design to marketing to product
management. We are Sequoia-backed and just recently secured another round of
$17 million funding.

The team is lean and flat. Located in the downtown SF, TV-celebrity chef in
house, best gym in town, plus generous salary and options.

<http://www.inkling.com/jobs/openings/>

Contact me if you are interested (ivan@inkling.com)

------
bigmac
Square

San Francisco, CA

FULLTIME

Security Engineer

We're looking for security experts excited about securing the future of
payments. Security at Square is involved in all aspects of the stack:
hardware, mobile, infrastructure, networks, crypto, web, and physical
security.

Additional note: Dan Boneh (<http://www.crypto-class.org/>) is one of our
advisors and joins us regularly. You will have the chance to interact with him
and learn from one of the leading researchers in the security industry.

Standing invitation to all security folks in the Bay Area or visiting: come
have lunch with us at Square. We'd love to meet you and talk about what you're
working on. It is almost certainly relevant to us.

Contact me: mccauley [at] squareup.com

------
makeramen
Mountain View - drchrono.com (YC W11) [full time and interns]

We're looking for more engineers and salespeople to help us revolutionize
healthcare through mobile and web interfaces. Our stack includes
Python/Django, iOS, and Android, but you don't need to be an expert, just
ready and willing to learn fast!

Our product supports thousands of doctors who depend on our systems daily to
provide quality care to their patients, iPad in hand.

The usual startup benefits included: competitive salary, healthcare, whatever
hardware you need to be most productive.

email: jobs@[our-domain-name]

<http://drchrono.com/jobs/>

------
_napw
Broadway Technology - New York, NY and Austin, TX.

We're a small, fast moving and profitable ~40 person software company
revolutionizing fixed income and foreign exchange trading software by creating
a very fast trading platform for algorithms and people (to be clear - we’re a
software company, not a hedge fund/trading firm). We are hiring top tier
consultants and software engineers. Some opportunity to work remote, and
profit sharing for the win! Apply at
<http://www.broadwaytechnology.com/careers>

~~~
kal00ma
Would you consider fully remote applicants? I'm interested in trading systems
development but don't live near those two locations.

------
bkudria
Hi, you might have heard of the company I work for, Yammer. We were in the
news recently, and we're looking to hire in San Francisco.

We've got a variety of positions open, but since this is Hacker News, I'll
tell you about our engineering team. Every single engineer here is the type of
person that can be honest with themselves and others. We like to use tools and
technologies because they allow us to build things our customers want, not
because we think the tools are cool.

Some tools we use: Java. Scala. Ruby, and Rails, Javascript, Node.js,
Objective-C, and C#. We like to store things in Postgres, Riak, Vertica, and
our super-awesome custom-built distributed feeds DB written on top of BDB JE-
HA.

If you're the type of engineer who believes in the One True Language To Rule
Them All, we're not interested. If you're the type of engineer who doesn't
understand how users think, we're not interested. Yammer has a high bar, and
we're not willing to compromise on that. If you're confident in your
abilities, and you think you can help use take over and _change_ corporate
America, let's talk.

Yammer is the type of place where you can use whatever resources you can
muster to actually change the world. Yammer is used by many many large
corporations, with real impact. We have customers inside the valley, outside
the valley, and all around the world. We're used by a vast majority of
companies in the Fortune 500. We have customers with 10 employees, 100
employees, and 100,000 employees. Or more. We allow those employees to all
talk to each other, stay connected with their company, and do their job vastly
more efficiently. Our customers stop sending email. Our customers communicate
outside their departments, and low-level employees can have frank and honest
conversations about their work with C-level executives. A Yammer company is
quite different than your average company.

Our product is kinda like Facebook, and kinda like Twitter, sure. We're
inspired by the best, and we won't hesitate to steal good ideas. But any
change we make to our product is tested thoroughly and analyzed intelligently.
We like the scientific method. We're not messing around. If you'd like to join
a serious team of hard-working and effective engineers with their hearts set
on changing how the modern corporation communicates, get in touch.

Yammer pays competitively. Yammer offers all the standard perks. Yammer is no
longer allowed to host events in certain SOMA drinking establishments.

If you have questions, send me an email: bkudria@yammer-inc.com

~~~
edge17
I use the product. It's a great product; I'd roll the dice and say there's a
pretty great team behind it.

------
chiamonkey
Software Developer, Rangespan
<[http://www.rangespan.com>](http://www.rangespan.com>); (Paddington Area,
London, UK)

Job Description:

Rangespan is looking for python developers to join our growing team. As one of
the first technical team-members, you’ll have broad and hands-on
responsibility for design and development of extraordinarily scalable systems
and web services for retailers and suppliers.

Requirements:

    
    
      * BS or MS degree in Computer Science or equivalent
      * Fluency with Python and Django
      * Proficient with MongoDB and MySQL
      * Demonstrated experience building a platform from scratch
      * Experience with REST Web Service, Flask and fault-tolerant AWS architectures is a ideal
      * Experience with catalogue systems is a plus
      * Experience with machine learning algorithms is a plus
      * A knack for solving problems creatively
      * An ability to attract additional world-class software developers
    

About Rangespan:

Founded by ex-Amazon executives and engineers, Rangespan is an ambitious
e-commerce and supply chain software company making it easy for retailers to
offer deep product selection. We're solving complex problems with large data
sets, machine learning and natural language processing techniques.

Contact Info:

    
    
      * Contact: Christian Ricci
      * Email: chris@rangepan.com or jobs@rangespan.com
      * Web: http://www.rangespan.com/jobs/
      * No contract or agency offers
      * No telecommuting

------
LisaG
San Francisco, CA

Are you passionate about Open Source, Net Neutrality and Open Data? Do you
want to do work that matters? Join us at Common Crawl and you will work with
big data and help ensure the web is truly open.

Common Crawl is non-profit that produces and maintains an open repository of
web crawl data to give everyone access and we need your help! We're looking
for a truly talented data-minded Hadoop/Java engineer to help improve our
crawler, API and do data analytics!

Contact lisa@commoncrawl.org for more info

------
ashrust
Stealth

Fulltime, Mountain View

Frontend Developer - JQuery, Javascript, HTML, CSS

Nice to have: Photoshop/Illustrator, for slicing and dicing designs Python, or
a desire to learn quickly (we use Django)

We were just accepted in the YC W2012 batch. You would be our first hire.

We believe in building wonderful products and taking care of our people. We
expect a lot of each other but we wouldn't want it any other way. We're hungry
and we need you to be too.

If you're interested in being more than a cog in the machine, please drop us a
line.

contact ash [at] ashrust dot com

------
willowgarage
Palo Alto, CA

Suitable Technologies - <http://suitabletech.com>

Suitable Technologies is a startup working to create an innovative new product
for something called "remote presence." (Another common term is "robotic
telepresence.")

We have funding, competitive compensation, and a fun work environment,
complete with our own chef, ping pong table, and of course, lots of robots!

Our first product, in development now, is similar to video chat on a computer
you can drive around. Unlike videoconferencing, you’re not stuck to a wall or
desk. It becomes your physical presence, anywhere in the world, with the
freedom to move and interact with people as if you were there. Our technology
has already been seen by millions of people, and we think the potential impact
is substantial.

We're looking for great engineers, designers, testers, and more. We need help
in C++, audio and video software and codecs, web frontend and backend, UI/UX
design, electrical, and networking. We think this could be a unique
opportunity for someone with experience in web or mobile to work on something
a little different.

More information is available on our site: <http://suitabletech.com>

Contact: jobs@suitabletech.com

------
zds
Codecademy (<http://www.codecademy.com>)

FULLTIME - NYC OR SF

Frontend and Backend Developers and Designers

Codecademy is the easiest way to learn to code. In a few short months, we have
hundreds of thousands of users. Come change the future of education!

We work with Rails, MongoDB, JavaScript, and backbone.js, but if you're smart
you'll pick all of that up anyway.

Email us at jobs (at) codecademy (dot) com or check out codecademy.com/jobs.
Thanks!

------
siberianfruit
San Francisco - Wanelo.com

Developers, designers (UX, visual design), full time, part time, interns

details (updated as we go): <http://bit.ly/vQghbH>

We're looking for humans who have the special capacity, drive, patience,
curiosity and tenacity to build crazy awesome stuff on the interwebs. Our goal
is to have you be our partner in crime/work/play - we like to combine these as
much as possible!

You will have autonomy and freedom. You will be the driver (not the passenger)
of your own destiny and your goals for our startup. You will be passionate
about what we're building. You will choose when and how you will get your work
done. We will all pretend that you are an adult and do our best to treat you
as such.

We are an awesomely-sexy mass-reach consumer web social startup with a product
that users already love! That's right, when you tell your mom about what you
build/design- she'll not only be able to understand it - she'll probably use
it herself! We’ve crossed 1M monthly uniques, 140k users, and have hugely
ambitious plans to keep creating an experience that users love and to build a
business that defines the next generation of ecommerce.

email deenav@wanelo.com

------
pjo
Conshohocken, PA - Monetate

We're a SAAS provider of testing, targeting and personalization tools (i.e.
segmentation, A/B testing, MVT). Our tools include Python, Google Closure,
Hadoop, and Hive. Looking for backend, front-end, systems, and web production
developers.

We've got existing high-volume customers and challenging problems to solve.

Check out <http://jobs.monetate.com/>

Feel free to email pat at monetate com.

------
colinschlueter
Berlin, Germany - <http://www.sofatutor.com/>

We're still looking for both Ruby on Rails developers and a strong frontend
developer (ideally also with a Rails-dev background). Additionally we're
hiring for several positions in our marketing and editorial teams.

sofatutor.com is an educational video platform and one of the largest
education startups in Germany. We're a small technical team building a fast-
growing online platform to help students study for school and university,
using Ruby, Rails, Amazon Web Services and a bunch of related tools and
services. So far, the team is mostly German, but we're working in English for
most stuff anyway and would love to get more people from abroad to join us
here in Berlin. (We'll help with the German bureaucracy, residency status
etc.)

Full job descriptions (in German) at <http://www.sofatutor.com/jobs>, but feel
free to contact me directly if you're interested, know someone who might be or
simply have any questions (colin@sofatutor.com).

------
typpo
Mountain View, CA - fulltime or intern

Room 77 - <https://www.room77.com>

We're changing travel search by giving people full transparency in their
search for a perfect hotel stay. Using the staggering amount of data we've
collected and analyzed, we'll actually find and request the best hotel room
for you.

Some projects you'll work on:

\- computer-generating views from any room in the world

\- building the first deep-text hotel search engine (eg. search "eiffel tower
views" in Paris or "jetted bathtub" in New York)

\- super-fast search across all major providers (we show Expedia results
faster than Expedia)

\- finding better ways to extract and expose data like hotel freebies and fees

...and many other things that contribute to a fast, easy travel planning
experience.

If you're interested in information retrieval, machine learning, NLP, or
computer visualization, you'll have a great time solving brand new problems
and creating a genuinely improved and useful hotel search.

Check out our jobs page: <https://www.room77.com/jobs.html?s=HN>

------
sahil_lmn
Reston, VA (west of Washington, DC) - FULL TIME, INTERN, CONTRACTOR (H1B maybe
if already in US)

Lucidmedia Networks - <http://www.lucidmedia.com>

Internet ad network startup looking primarily for Java developers (experience
with SQL and front-end web experience would be great too). The Internet
advertising industry is quite complex behind the scenes and somewhat parallels
the structure of the financial markets. We are analogous to a high frequency
trading firm, buying page views to serve ads in real-time on exchanges like
that of Google or Yahoo. Our server software runs on Spring, MySQL, Redis, and
AWS at a glance. We handle about a billion page impressions a day. Big data,
big throughput.

Small yet experienced team, catered lunches _everyday_, your choice of Mac or
PC (dev team is almost all Mac now), good benefits. Our office has superhero
posters all over the walls.

Contact me directly at sahil_lmn@yahoo.com.

I actually got hired through a HN "Who is Hiring" thread. These things do
work!

------
rveloso
ThousandEyes (www.thousandeyes.com), San Francisco, Sequoia backed

INTERN, FULL-TIME, H1B, GREENCARD

ThousandEyes is an early-stage startup in the application performance
management (APM) space backed by Sequoia Capital and with offices in San
Francisco.

The commoditization of the Internet is changing not only the way the
applications are delivered, but also the way applications are architected,
with the increasing use of cloud services, SaaS and virtualization. This trend
results in loss of control and visibility causing existing solutions to be
inadequate and presents new challenges in application performance management
for organizations.

At ThousandEyes, we believe that one does not have to sacrifice visibility and
control when adopting distributed architectures and cloud services. To this
end we are building a novel platform that truly understands the infrastructure
layer underneath complex distributed applications as well as the end to end
application delivery. Our core technology is a combination of active probing
by exploiting protocols to extract critical data as well as passive techniques
such as capturing traffic to infer network and application metrics. We are a
team of radical thinkers and hackers and our core principle is to out innovate
our competitors. We are actively looking for like minded people who enjoy
hacking protocols and are passionate about disrupting the performance
management space through our next generation platform.

Open positions: * Frontend Software Engineer * Java Software Engineer (Full
Stack) * C/C++ Systems Software Engineer

Full details at <http://www.thousandeyes.com/company/careers>

To apply please send your cv to jobs@thousandeyes.com together with a
paragraph explaining what you can bring to ThousandEyes and a code sample if
possible.

------
BenS
Pinterest (www.pinterest.com/about/careers) is hiring. We are in downtown Palo
Alto.

Our engineering team is still really small (7) from places like Google, Apple,
Quora, Facebook and Yelp. Pinterest is doing billions of PV's each month and
is scaling very quickly.

We’re looking for great engineers who get excited at the prospect of shipping
to millions of users on an a daily basis.

~~~
kklimuk
Are you guys thinking of taking any interns for the summer?

~~~
triketora
Yup!

~~~
_ankit_
I had actually applied a few weeks back and got a reply from Zac that you
don't have any internship opportunities.

------
axiom
Waterloo (soon to be Toronto), Ontario

Top Hat Monocle (<http://www.tophatmonocle.com>)

Looking for amazing web developers (Python, Django, javascript, NodeJs, CSS,
HTML.) Also looking for interns (paid of course.)

Good pay, meaningful stock options, and a great work environment.

Apply here: <http://bit.ly/txegcq>

------
ascendant
Cleveland, OH

Mobile Defense - www.mobiledefense.com

FULLTIME, INTERN

* Mobile Engineers * Front-end Engineers * Security Engineers

Mobile Defense is a rapidly growing mobile security software company based in
the Midwest. We are looking for the following candidates to join our team:
Rails Developers, Mobile Developers (Android and iOS), and Security Engineers.
More info <http://www.mobiledefense.com/careers/>

Our mobile threat management tools are safeguarding millions of users, we have
secured partnerships with OEMs, mobile operators, and Fortune 500 companies.
These partnerships have allowed us to remain focused on creating meaningful
technology while solving challenging problems in mobile security. Our team is
led by engineers, not MBAs. We are working hard to differentiate and provide
real security solutions, not snake oil and FUD. If you are interested in being
a part of our team, please send your resume to careers@mobiledefense.com

------
aginsburg
San Francisco, CA; Full-time; H1Bs welcome

Nextdoor -- <http://nextdoor.com/>

Nextdoor is a private social network for neighborhoods, where neighbors can
talk online and help make their community better in the real world. People are
using Nextdoor to find a trustworthy babysitter, organize a garage sale, ask
for help locating a lost pet, and exchange many other kinds of help and
information with their neighbors.

We're a venture-backed startup company of 24 people in downtown SF. We just
launched last month, and are looking to grow with a few more key hires--
particularly product designers, software engineers, and product managers. If
you like (some or all of) Python, jQuery, AWS, geospatial data, clean and
usable design, a fast-paced startup environment, please take a look at our job
opportunities, and we'd love to hear from you.

<http://nextdoor.com/jobs/>

------
twelve45
San Jose, CA. Intern / Full-time. H1B ok.

RetailNEXT (<http://bviretailnext.com>)

We are google analytics for the real-world. We use a combination of machine
vision (OpenCV + our own algorithms) on standard video cameras, and other
inputs like RFID/WiFi data to build a complete picture of what's happening
inside a physical retail store. No cookies or IPs to play with in the real-
world, so a much harder (and hence much more interesting!) problem.

Each month we track nearly 2M people worldwide across our several retail
customers (a few are listed on our website). We are fundamentally changing the
way retail stores are designed and operated.

We use C/C++, Java, Python and Flex. Our product runs on Linux. We like super-
smart generalist hackers who are into machine vision, data visualization, AI
or data mining/big data analytics. Interested? Drop us a note at
jobs@bvinetworks.com.

~~~
yolesaber
Wow, this sounds really intriguing. I took a computational imaging class this
semester and am enthralled by it; I find a lot of my personal projects end up
in this territory. What sort of hours do you expect an intern to put in?

~~~
twelve45
Well, we have no specific projects for which we're waiting for interns. We'd
like to get some smart interns for a while and see what you can do in whatever
interests you, and see if it makes sense (from both sides) to maybe turn this
into a full-time thing. Send us a note at jobs@bvinetworks.com and let's chat.

~~~
yolesaber
Intriguing. Sent you fellows an email.

------
siddharthjoshi
(Seattle + H1B OK) My team at Amazon.com (Customer Service Technology) is
still hiring SDEs!

We are a small team of 7 engineers, but we each develop systems from the
ground up, straight from DB design to front-end UI. We deploy new features
almost every day.

We mostly have Java, with a sprinkling of C++ in our services and use the
Perl/Mason framework for our web apps and Dojo/JQuery for Javascript.

As the team is moving into exciting new projects (machine learning, schedule
optimization etc), I encourage you to come join us and be a part of the next
generation of Customer Service Technology.

Here is the official posting and how to apply:
[http://www.amazon.com/gp/jobs/129914/ref=j_sr_2_t?ie=UTF8...](http://www.amazon.com/gp/jobs/129914/ref=j_sr_2_t?ie=UTF8&category=Software%20Development&location=*&keywords=customer%20service&page=1)

------
dlevine
Scaffold

FULLTIME in New York City

We're building a credit score for all your collaborative activity. We rate
people, and determine whether they are safe to deal with in-person on
collaborative Peer-To-Peer marketplaces (think AirBnb or Tutorspree). We
raised a seed round from a bunch of awesome Angels/VCs. Now we are looking to
bring on our first couple engineers - salaried, but since we're early, we can
offer a nice amount of equity.

Here are the general descriptions of what we're looking for:

\- Front-end engineer (we do Rails/HAML/SASS/JQuery). Optimally he/she would
have some design ability in addition to being able to do the front-end
implementation.

\- Service-layer generalist engineer. We are integrating with and pulling data
from a lot of services, so we need someone to build all of those integrations
in a flexible and scalable way.

If this sounds interesting, contact us at: jobs@getscaffold.com

------
jdale27
DNAnexus - Mountain View, CA

We're a startup building the computing platform for the genome era. In the
next few years, millions of genomes will be sequenced, and we will provide the
software infrastructure to store, analyze, and make sense of these enormous
data sets. Our investors include Google Ventures, TPG Biotech, and First Round
Capital.

You: a great hacker, looking to work on a talented team, in a fun environment,
on big problems that will make a difference in people's lives.

We're hiring for multiple software engineering positions. See
<https://dnanexus.com/careers> for details.

Also, we're offering a fantastic referral bonus: $20,000 plus your full genome
sequenced! Check out <https://dnanexus.com/careers/referrals>.

------
derwiki
San Francisco, fulltime/internships/H1B

Causes - <http://www.causes.com/joinus>

At Causes, use your programming powers to help nonprofits effect change on the
world! Ruby on Rails + jQuery stack, 10-ish person engineering team, the usual
startup perks (catering, snacks, soda, etc), gym membership reimbursement,
open source contributions encouraged:

<https://github.com/causes/suggestomatic> \-- item based collaborative filter

<https://github.com/causes/buffet> \-- distributed testing framework for Ruby

<https://github.com/causes/mock_redis> \-- mock redis Ruby gem Apply through
the site or adam@causes.com if interested!

------
agotterer
New York, NY

Lot18 (<http://www.lot18.com>) is revolutionizing the way people buy wine and
epicurean food online.

Hiring:

* Software Engineers

* Frontend Engineers

* QA Engineers

* Director of Engineering

* Engineer Leads

* Product Managers

* Project Managers

* Data Scientists

* Mobile Developers

Why you should work here:

\- We work with a ton of great technologies: Python, JavaScript, Tornado,
Chef, git, Vagrant, MySQL, Linux, Apache, nginx, HAProxy, Amazon Web Services,
Varnish, memcached, Capistrano, RabbitMQ, jQuery and more.

\- Well funded. We’ve raised $45M in 3 rounds over the last 12 months. Led by
NEA, Accel & FirstMark.

\- People actually use our product. Over 600k users have joined since we
launched in Nov 2010.

\- We have a real business model and do 7 figures a month in transactions.

\- Benefits: Competitive salary, stock options, medical/dental paid in full,
unlimited vacation, plenty of wine, lots of challenges and interesting
business/tech problems to solve.

Apply by emailing jobs@lot18.com.

------
KoryFerbet
FULLTIME

Location: Seattle

Who we need: -Open Source Web Application Developers (ideally Ruby, Java,
Python, or Perl) -iOS Developers -4+ years of professional development
experience

What types of companies: -Mobile Call Analytics StartUp. -Social
Networking/Ecommerce StartUp -Carrier Performance Analytic StartUp -Daily
Deals StartUp -Mobile Cloud Synchronization StartUp -Web based target
advertising StartUp

I have job descriptions that can be found for both the StartUps and more
established companies at: <http://www.bullhornreach.com/user/69443/jobs>

But as most descriptions are just giant buzz word forms and overly generic
elevator speeches I'd love to talk with you about them.

How to apply: either through the portal linked above or send a resume to
Kory@imatch.com

------
bentlegen
Disqus – San Francisco, CA (YC 07)

Looking for JavaScript Engineers, Python Engineers, and more:
<http://disqus.com/jobs>

~~~
robinduckett
Your link has no open positions, did they all get filled in the last three
days?

~~~
gregburek
Enable javascript to load current positions.

------
BrandonMTurner
Boston, MA - Full Time - <http://www.loseit.com>

= About Lose It! = Lose It! is a popular iPhone / Android / Website
application that changes people's lives by helping them manage their weight.

8M+ iPhone Downloads (currently top 10 in Health category) 200k+ Android
Downloads (very new, currently top 15 in Health category) 1.5M+ Website
enabled users (connecting to our website is optional)

1.5M Uniques per month across all platforms 7M+ pounds of weight have been
lost by website enabled users (Estimated ~18M pounds lost across all users) 8k
messages betweens users that opted into social features per day 450M+ foods
logged by website enabled users

Current Team - 1 CEO (technical), 1 Developer (me), 1 Business Dev, 1
Community Manager

Current Stack - GWT, MySQL, Java (server side and Android), AWS, Objective C
(iPhone), Membase

Current Tools - Intellij, Git, Navicat, New Relic, CloudBees, Asana

= Who we are looking for =

Lose It! is looking for new members (we have more then one spot open) for our
product team to help us build our next generation of products. We believe that
small teams of well rounded people can do great things, so we're looking for
someone that can contribute to all phases of building a great product. We
believe that iterating on our products with customers is the best way to build
something great, so we'd like someone who enjoys talking to customers and
making them happy (and maybe even helping to change their lives).

As a software engineer at Lose It!, you'll be an early member of the team that
is building the core product, the most complete and effective weight loss
software spanning mobile devices and the web. You should have a passion for
and a proven track record of building products that delight users.

= Who to contact =

brandon attttttttttttttt loseit.com - If you think you would be a good fit
send me an email with anything (resume, cover letter, github account, maybe
just a simple 'hello'. I'll read anything and everything you send).

------
StyleOwner
StyleOwner (San Francisco).

We're trying to become the iTunes of fashion. www.styleowner.com

We have a great engineering team in SF and are looking to add one or two
amazing engineers (we were too small this year to compete in the Github
dodgeball tournament). email matt@styleowner.com for details.

Our stack is ruby/sinatra/datamapper and we also heavily use redis. Lots of
cool scaling related development, as well as backend and frontend stuff.
Developers do not need to know anything about fashion, but any design
strengths are certainly a plus.

We're funded by Accel and have fantastic investors. I mention this b/c it
matters a lot.

Email me and we can chat about the position, look at some of your code, etc.
You can also meet our team, check out our office, etc. matt@styleowner.com

------
Aloisius
San Francisco, CA

SeatMe is hiring! We're a cozy 13 person startup in downtown San Francisco.
We're revolutionizing the restaurant industry and we need your help! We're in
search of:

    
    
      * Web developers (we're a Django/jQuery/Backbone shop)
    

How often do you get a chance to work at a tech startup where eating out can
be written off as a tax-refundable business expense? Well not here, because
our CEO would go to jail (and he's never going back to the big house), but we
do work in an awesome intersection of technology and fine dining.

We offer a very competitive salary, benefits, moving costs and equity options
for all full-time employees.

Apply online - <http://www.seatme.com/jobs/>

Questions - jobs@seatme.com

~~~
praxxis
Hi Jordan, I sent you a message on LinkedIn regarding this :)

~~~
Aloisius
Sorry about that, I did not see that! I'll take a look.

------
rabedik
Software Engineer, San Francisco CA

OcuSpec is a venture backed start-up developing motion control technology that
is radically more powerful and affordable than anything currently available.
We're seeking smart, passionate people interested in challenging problems and
changing the way people interact with machines.

Desired Skills/Experience: Software architecture, cross-platform APIs, C/C++,
parallel processing (GPU/CPU), computer graphics (openGL/DirectX), real-time
systems . This is a great opportunity to work on and take ownership of
bleeding edge technology at a early stage. We offer very competitive
compensation, great benefits and an office near the Caltrain.

<http://www.ocuspec.com/>

------
nethergoat
Rumble - SF Bay Area (Redwood Shores)

Engineers, artists, designers, more - <http://www.rumblegames.com/careers/>

Rumble was founded in the summer of 2011 by an all-star team of game industry
veterans from Zynga, Activision, BioWare, Blizzard, Playdom, Electronic Arts,
Turbine, FooMojo and RockYou, and backed by top investors. Check out our team:
<http://www.rumblegames.com/team/>

We are building both high-quality titles and a publishing platform for
independent developers. By combining the best of AAA game design with free-to-
play accessibility, we want to change the way people play games.

Drop me a line: nethergoat@gmail.com

~~~
nethergoat
Update -- we just announced our $15mm series A from Google Ventures and
Khosla:

[http://techcrunch.com/2011/12/01/rumble-to-build-and-
publish...](http://techcrunch.com/2011/12/01/rumble-to-build-and-publish-
games-using-15m-series-a-from-google-ventures-and-khosla/)

[http://venturebeat.com/2011/12/01/former-ceo-of-bioware-
and-...](http://venturebeat.com/2011/12/01/former-ceo-of-bioware-and-pandemic-
raises-15m-in-series-a-funding-for-mobile-and-browser-gaming-studio/)

------
wmeredith
Kansas City - Junior PHP MySQL Web App Developer My agency is hiring an entry
level PHP/MySQL developer.

We're a WordPress shop (we do some really insane stuff with WordPress) and
we're design-driven, so any experience in those areas is a bonus, but not
required.

We're in a big loft in Rivermarket. We have good hours and beer is in the
fridge. Complete job posting is here:
[http://voltagecreative.com/announcements/hiring-junior-
php-m...](http://voltagecreative.com/announcements/hiring-junior-php-mysql-
web-app-developer/)

Feel free to PM me directly or send a resume and a link to something cool
you’ve built on your own time (doesn't have to be PHP/MySQL related) to
devjob_1 [at] voltagecreative [dot] com

------
dh0913
A Small Orange is a shared, reseller, VPS, cloud, and dedicated web hosting
company based in Durham, NC. We set ourselves apart from our competitors
through customer service.

Even though we are based in Durham, we have employees all over the world.
Working for us remotely is just fine.

We're hiring multiple (full time) positions - Linux system administrators,
front line technical support, live chat representatives, sales people, and
other positions.

Beyond competitive pay, a great work environment, and the chance to work with
smart people, we also offer full benefits, free web hosting, a 401k, and more.

Full details and application information at <http://jobs.asmallorange.com>.

------
emilepetrone
San Francisco or Portland, OR - Full Time @ Urban Airship -
<http://urbanairship.com/company/jobs/>

Server Developer (3 openings)

Engineer in Test

Client Developer (3 openings)

Ops Engineer (2 openings)

Support Engineer

Strategic Platform Sales Director

Account Manager

Account Development Representative

------
jasonshen
San Francisco, CA. Full-time.

Ridejoy (YC S11): a community marketplace for ridesharing. We're restoring
people's faith in humanity, come join us: <http://ridejoy.com/jobs>

UX/UI Designer. Community Manager.

------
jhull
Boston, MA (South Station / Innovation District)

Buzzient Inc. (Full Time and Part Time)

Harvests, analyzes, integrates and buzzwords social media data with enterprise
applications. Devs work on ops, scrapers, NLP algorithms, testing tools, APIs
and the front end. You get to do it all. The following skill set is also
recommended <http://i.imgur.com/wBhlk.gif>

We are a Python, jQuery, Linux shop and use the following for dev: SQLAlchemy,
Boto, Computers, Werkzeug, Fabric, Buildbot, Selenium, Keyboards and
Git/GitHub.

Our Dev Team is less than 5 FT and we are looking to grow. Email Jeff at
jobs@buzzient.com

------
sgrock
Portland, OR and San Francisco, CA

New Relic - <http://newrelic.com/about/jobs>

We are passionate, possibly even crazy, about application performance
management (APM). Our mission is to make web applications run better, to make
the internet more productive, and to make life easier for developers and
devops. We are turning the APM marketplace upside down by providing SaaS
products that deliver high-value functionality previously only available
through enterprise software. We are well above 12,000 customers. And with your
help we’ll get to 10x that number.

~~~
bradhe
As a Portlander, I love New Relic. They've been great for the community. The
New Relic engineers I've met have seemed extremely talented, sgrock included
;).

------
steve___

      Technical Project Manager
      Location - Guelph, Ontario
      http://zsw.ca
    
      Overview/Qualifications
      Project management, development monitoring, outsourcing
      Comfortable in a casual, hands-on, be-yourself environment
      Enjoy working in a small group
      Familiar with the Linux environment (eg cli, vim, git)
      Familiarity with any of python, php, javascript, css, magento or web2py is a plus
      Willingness to take ownership and responsibility of projects and tasks
      Possess exceptional organizational skills
      A bit of an extrovert
      A generalist/jack of all trades

~~~
PTulumello
Hi Steve,

Are you looking for someone full time or to work on contract for this?

------
benjisg
Want to see all of these jobs mapped out by location?

<http://www.hiringhackers.com/>

The postings from this thread have now been made the current data set as of
December 1st, 2011 9:19PM PST

------
nelken
Cambridge MA, Outbrain (<http://www.outbrain.com>) is seeking a full-time
Research Engineer. Outbrain is a Web-based startup providing content
recommendations on a large number of premium publisher sites (e.g. Boston.com
USAToday, Slate and many more) and countless blogs.

We're looking for a talented engineer to work on some of the most interesting
aspects of our recommendation algorithms.

You'll need strong Java development skills, plus background in machine
learning, information retrieval, or natural language processing.

Send your resume to jobs@outbrain.com

------
dbuxton
London or Cambridge (UK) - Arachnys, fresh from angel funding, is looking for
our first employee - a backend hacker for machine learning and multilingual
nlp on big data sets. We're building multilingual search tools for business
research in emerging markets - <http://bit.ly/rvdXeu>. You'll get a lot of
freedom, good salary, options and any kit you want.

See <http://www.arachnys.com/jobs/> for a fuller description. Applications to
founders@arachnys.com.

------
jrheard
Yelp

INTERN OR FULLTIME in SAN FRANCISCO, CA

I'm a full-stack web developer at Yelp, and I definitely recommend the hell
out of working here. We've still got the startup environment (kegs, dog, etc);
we're located in downtown San Francisco, half a block from MoMa; we are in a
unique position to do great stuff and solve hard problems while helping people
find great local businesses.

I built our "Hot New Businesses" feature - <http://yelp.com/openings/sf> , for
instance, you can find it on the homepage and in our mobile apps too - which
crunches through our data nightly and generates a list of the most recently
opened bars and restaurants in your city, complete with predictions of the day
they opened on. It's a really useful feature, and we have so much data that I
was able to build it without knowing anything about machine learning, data-
mining, etc; imagine the crazy-useful stuff _you_ could do here, if a
knucklehead like me could make a feature like this.

For more info about what it's like to work here as an engineer, see a Q&A with
me at [http://officialblog.yelp.com/2011/07/day-in-the-life-of-a-
ye...](http://officialblog.yelp.com/2011/07/day-in-the-life-of-a-yelp-
engineer.html) , or feel free to contact me at jrheard at yelp dot com.

Here's a list of our open engineering positions:

 _Web Developer_

☆ Develop cool and useful features for our 61M+ monthly visitors

☆ Expertise in JavaScript, HTTP, HTML/DOM, and CSS, as well as server-side
chops in a language like Python, Ruby, Java, C++, etc. We're on Python, but
we're just looking for people who are really good at programming, so no
worries if you don't have much Python experience.

 _Search and Data-Mining Engineer_

☆ Tackle machine learning and information retrieval problems from our database
of 22M+ Yelp reviews

☆ Strong grasp of algorithms and data structures; expertise in Python, Java,
or C++

 _Back-end Engineer_

☆ Build whole systems that are simple and scalable

☆ Expertise in your favorite modern programming language: Python, Ruby, Java,
Objective-C, or C++

 _Mobile Developer_

☆ Create fun and useful mobile applications for the iPhone, Android,
Blackberry platforms and beyond

☆ Expertise in C++, Java and other mobile languages

To apply, head to
[http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?aj=oyXeVfwo&s=Hacker_News](http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?aj=oyXeVfwo&s=Hacker_News)
.

------
brendanlim
Kicksend

FULLTIME in Mountain View, CA

Kicksend was part of the YCS2011 class. We raised a $1.8 million seed round
from some amazing investors. At Kicksend (<http://kicksend.com>) we're making
the act of sharing and receiving files extremely simple and effortless.

We're looking for:

★ Android Developer

★ iOS Developer

★ Windows Developer

We pay very well, have stellar benefits, emphasize a sane work-life balance as
much as possible and offer an equity stake. We’re based out of beautiful
Mountain View, a prime startup hub in Silicon Valley.

<http://kicksend.com/careers>

------
winton
Bleacher Report - San Francisco, CA (Financial District). Full time.

We are the 4th largest sports web site in the United States, just behind ESPN,
Fox Sports, and Yahoo.

Work on a site that reaches 20 million people per month while getting exposure
to a variety of technologies (we routinely play with Rails, Node.js, Redis,
eventmachine, and Sinatra). We encourage our employees to contribute to open
source as apart of their work at Bleacher Report.

<http://bleacherreport.com/careers/engineering>

------
joelbirchler
Eugene, OR. Full time.

Deckmonitoring.com is an energy monitoring company specializing in solar PV
and green technologies. We are looking for really great people to join our
development team.

The main application is Ruby on Rails. The client-side application is in
active transition from Flash to HTML/JavaScript. We have massive amounts of
data coming to us from solar installations all over the world and we display
that data on a dashboard in near real-time.

Send an intro paragraph and links to sample code to: careers[ at
]deckmonitoring[ dot ]com

------
triggit
Triggit, Inc. San Francisco, CA Full time – REMOTE / H1B Welcome.

Want to work with hundreds of terabytes of real time data using advanced JVM-
based languages like Clojure and Scala, dig into that data with Hadoop, and
play with cutting edge platforms like MapR?

Triggit, a San Francisco ad:technology startup, is hiring.

Ping us @ engjobs@triggit.com and include "Found via HN" in the subject.

If you're obsessed with distributed systems for processing big data and are
intimately familiar with Java and Hadoop, you're going to have a lot of fun.
At Triggit, we pride ourselves on our merit-based, ownership culture. You get
to run your projects, not be run.

What You'll Do All Day: • Design and Deploy Triggit’s data tools including A/B
testing, forecasting, etc. • Collaborate with multiple teams to implement
requests into the Hadoop Cluster • Build and Optimize dozens of reports and
create data visualization and storage tools around them • Grow and Scale the
Hadoop Analytics Platform

Additional Openings: \- BackEnd Engineer (C/C++ on Linux, Redis) \- Platform
Engineer (Ruby on Rails, PostgreSQL, Redis) \- Sr. Dev Ops

Base pay for engineers starts in the six figures, you get to build your own
battle station, and every engineer gets an office – with a door. The position
is full time and based in our SOMA, San Francisco, CA office. We will pay for
relocation, and telecommuting will be seriously considered for the right
candidate!

------
timbucktieu
Addepar

<http://addepar.com> <http://addepar.com/careers.php>

Interns and Fulltime

Silicon Valley (Mountain View, CA)

Addepar is a software company looking to solve challenging problems in the
financial industry. We're looking for exceptional engineers and designers to
develop our revolutionary technologies. The job description is broad, and
you'll do everything from accessing and exploring complex sets of financial
data to sculpting the finer points of the user interface. The position is
perfect for an engineer who is passionate about coding and enjoys solving
difficult problems. If you want to transform an industry, work around the most
talented individuals, and be challenged on a daily basis, Addepar will be a
great fit.

Our CEO, Joe Lonsdale, is a founder of Palantir Technologies, which is known
for revolutionizing technology in other key areas of the world's international
defense and finance communities. In his early twenties, Joe helped to build a
multi-billion dollar hedge fund, where he was one of the top traders. Our
technical team is led by CTO Jason Mirra, and is composed of computer
scientists from Stanford, Berkeley, MIT, and Carnegie Mellon. Addepar is
supported and advised by a group of international billionaires, and some of
the most respected Silicon Valley venture capitalists.

------
propak2011
Winter Haven, FL - .NET Developer. Software development company and Microsoft
partner is looking for a fulltime permanent software developer to join our
team. Job Description: The individual we seek must have a passion for software
development and work well as an intricate part of the development team.
Responsibilities include: working with business requirements and
specifications, completes detailed design and programming of assigned tasks.
Prepares documentation, develops implementation strategies for software
products.

Requirements: Minimum 3+ years Browser programming experience with Microsoft’s
.Net framework, SQL/Server, Visual Studio, C#, Visual Basic, VB Script or
Java. Advanced experience with Microsoft’s Access, FrontPage, Office Suite,
and Crystal Reports is desired. A Bachelor’s degree and Microsoft’s
certification is desired. Must have practical business background, experience
with analyzing systems, and information technology experience in a network
environment. Excellent benefits including, vacation, paid holidays, 401k,
medical insurance, group life. Creative work environment, flexible work hours,
and, Competitive Salary. For consideration please email your resume &
qualifications to: HResources@ProPakSoftware.com

------
nixme
San Francisco, CA - Do (<http://do.com>)

Do is on a mission to build the best tools for small teams and businesses
across the world.

We're a small team of developers and designers. Hiring developers and
designers at any level for backend + frontend web, and mobile (iOS and
Android).

Tech: Ruby. Lots of Javascript/Coffeescript. Backbone. PostgreSQL, Redis,
Solr. iOS. Android.

And we're a Salesforce company. Solid funding, great benefits, competitive
comp.

I'd love to chat if you're interested - gopal@do.com

~~~
sneak
Man, how much did _that_ domain cost?!

~~~
jtheory
Ha! That was my first thought as well. Google tells me that Salesforce bought
it from Microsoft. One can only hope MS was a bit hard up that month, and thus
susceptible to some hard bargaining?

There are so many domain names of new companies that instantly cast an image
in my head of a handful of people sitting around a conference table, shaking
their heads and subtly grimacing but still mustering up optimism about the
compromises they're making with a domain name.

well, it sure is quirky, but that'll capture their imaginations, right? the
walrus evokes a kind of avuncular humor, as well as a kind of powerful
muscularity, both of which are very appealing across many demographics

well, launching with the dot net is a bit risky, but we're an internet
underpinnings kind of company right? That's what dot net is for, I believe,
and anyone who goes to the dot com will realize they're in the wrong place
pretty quickly

well, sure, we'd have to spell it out letter-by-letter in a radio interview,
but who does radio anymore? in a conversation, you'll just give them your
card. and in google, once we've got some traction any of the natural
misspellings are going to work just fine anyway. the sound of it is just
awesome, the three Xs make for a powerful text logo, and the dot com isn't
squatted or anything

oh, but come on, who's going to read it like that? someone with a sick mind,
that's who, but even then, doesn't that just add a little spark of interest to
an industry that otherwise has a pretty boring image

well, it sure is a boatload of cash, and we could probably launch 5 startups
with just the funds that are going into this domain name, but we've got the
resources right now, and if this thing really takes off that'll be a drop in
the bucket, right? Really, really takes off, yeah, but i've been crunching the
numbers and

------
hundredwatt
Remote - GaggleAMP.com

GaggleAMP is hiring part-time software developers and UX designers to help us
extend our social amplification platform. On the frontend, we use jQuery and
HTML5/CSS3 via HAML templates. Our web application's backend stack is Ruby on
Rails 3 with MySQL and Redis.

We'll consider hackers with any experience level, intern and up. If
interested, send an email with a brief bio and one or more links to past work
to jason AT gaggleamp DOT com.

------
crb
London, UK

Stoneburn - <http://www.stoneburn.com/>

Stoneburn are a Google Apps, Google Search and Amazon Web Services partner.
We're looking for junior support staff - our ultimate hires would be a year or
two out of university, with a system administrator/scripting background and a
hacker mentality. Your primary work will be building our support department
for Postini and Google Apps customers, but you'd be expected to be competent
enough to help out with any Linux/Windows application we might engineer for
our customers and host on AWS. (Knowing enough about e-mail to tell me what an
MX record is would be beneficial, but full training is provided.)

As hiring manager I'll be looking out for a cover letter that shows both
ambition and the great communication skills you would be expected to display
to customers.

Depending on your preference for direction, possible career path is into the
development or deployment teams.

Check the jobs page out at <http://www.stoneburn.com/about-stoneburn/jobs>.
Instructions on how to apply are on that page, but please put 'HN' in the
subject.

------
nfriedly
San Francisco, CA

Sociable Labs is looking for a few more solid Java and JavaScript developers
to help us build the field of social commerce.

We recently launched with a number of happy customers including ruelala.com,
active.com, and backcountry.com. Our product is essentially a smarter version
of Facebook's Social Plugins.

We're building a culture of analytics and testing with a focus on ROI. We're
currently expanding our testing infrastructure with the ultimate goal being a
continuous deployment production environment.

Our backed runs Java/Jetty and postgreSQL on Amazon EC2, our front-end is
completely modularized JS that works with Facebook's SDK.

We aim for simple, understandable, testable code. We do a lot of code reviews
and some occasional pair programming. The code reviews opt-in and generally
given priority over anything that isn't urgent.

This is without a doubt one of the best environments I've ever worked in.

More information on <http://www.sociablelabs.com/> and
<http://www.sociablelabs.com/Careers> specifically.

I work on the front-end, but feel free to ask me about anything:
nathan@[company site].com

------
dabent
Santa Monica, CA (Los Angeles area)

TRUECar.com - TrueCar shows consumers how much people actually paid for a
particular new car in their area, then guides them to dealers we've certified.
When someone buys from a dealer we've sent them to, we get paid. We already
have solid revenues, are well funded and and are growing rapidly. We need lots
of technical talent to help us grow.

* JAVA - We are looking for talented Java developers and architects to design and build the technology used to power our production websites, APIs, widgets, and internal tools. This is a chance for you to join a growing company and build something that's going to scale to support millions of users/visitors and provide them with all kinds of data.

* Senior Systems Engineers - Got Linux? Keep our 200+ servers going strong.

* Front End - HTML, CSS, JavaScript, etc. Help build out our main site and our partner sites.

* QA engineers - More software, more bugs. Help us find them.

* Statistician/Data Mining Specialist - We need bright people to help us develop statistical pricing models. SAS/PROC SQL skills are needed.

* Python/Django - Our main site is in Django, which means we need serious talent to help it scale and expand as we continue to grow. Plus, you'll get to work with me.

* We also have some non-technical openings for senior positions in marketing, customer retention, HR, finance and accounting. Email me for details.

My story - moved from Atlanta all the way out to Santa Monica after stopping
by the TrueCar booth at PyCon 2011. I started here three month ago and love
it. I'm working with a great team that knows how to develop software and for
management who seems to "get it" with regards to software developers.

The Python team in an open workspace that has a view of the ocean
(<http://picplz.com/user/dabent/pic/tpc4v/>), and all the Santa Monica offices
are blocks from the beach. They have great benefits, including company equity,
100% paid family medical, dental, vision, and a healthy 401k. They also offer
gym membership reimbursement ($50 a month), 12 holidays, career training, 3
weeks PTO and have a kitchen stocked with fruit, snacks and such. I've
honestly never had a job this good.

If you're interested, send me your resume. My email is in my profile.

~~~
dabent
This just in: We're also hiring .NET talent...

* Senior .NET Developer - You should have extensive experience building .Net applications using C#. Our user interfaces are web-based, so ASP.NET MVC, JQuery, and CSS are important. We use SQL Server heavily, so you should read, write and debug enterprise-grade SQL. Strength in developing applications using ASP.NET MVC and modern JavaScript frameworks.

------
jack7890
New York, NY -- Full Time, On-site -- SeatGeek

We're building a ticket search engine (think "Kayak for sports/concert
tickets").

We're hiring across the entire web stack, but are particularly interested in
people who like to work in the middle-to-front end.

More info: <http://seatgeek.com/jobs> <http://seatgeek.com/jobs/web_engineer/>

------
klaaspieter
Acclivity NYC (jobs@acclivitynyc.com)

PYTHON BACK-END DEVELOPER (Full-time - New York, NY)

We’re looking for an experienced Python back-end developer. You’ll be
responsible for maintaining and extending Enstore’s existing REST API and
Django Stores back-end hosted on AppEngine.

Requirements: Bachelor's degree in computer science or a related field

Expert in Python

Very good understanding of REST and HTTP

Basic knowledge of HTML, CSS & Javascript

Work well in a small team with the ability to work independently on
significant pieces of functionality

Excellent written and verbal communication skills

Experience in testing and deploying web services (remote debugging, profiling,
load testing, scalable, security)

Ability to work on-location in Manhattan

Experience with Google AppEngine and Django is a plus

UI / UX DESIGNER (Full-time, New York, NY)

We’re looking for an experienced user experience and user interface designer.
You’ll be at the forefront of our design team responsible for every pixel we
put out there. You’ll be working with a talented team of developers that care
about design. You will be working on all of our core products.

Requirements: Experience designing beautiful and easy to use product

Work with developers to optimize user interfaces and improve user experience

Able to create low-to-medium mockups of desktop, web and mobile interfaces

Ability to work on-location in Manhattan

You have a strong pixel-level attention to detail

Knowledge of HTML, CSS & Javascript is a pre

------
jdvolz
Shop It To Me, Inc. (<http://shopittome.com/>) -- FULLTIME ENGINEERING
POSITIONS

Location:

San Francisco. We're in the same building as Yammer and Tech Crunch

Who we are:

Shop It To Me is the #1 online personal shopping service. We recommend 2+
billion products to 3+ million active subscribers every month. We are
profitable and growing FAST.

Who we need:

\- Rails / Ruby developers. Experience and technical excellence in another
stack also considered.

\- Tinkerers: We A/B test everything because those little tweaks add up.

\- Motivated and self directed people who enjoy making something new.

\- For more detail check out our jobs page: <http://www.shopittome.com/jobs>

What we offer:

\- Competitive salary & options, medical, dental, vision, a nice selection of
free food & drink.

\- Sweet rig of your choosing, big monitors, Aeron chairs, big windows, high
ceilings, brick walls and a quiet work environment.

\- We even let you choose your operating system (Ubuntu, Windows and Mac
represented) and IDE (Vim, Textmate and Sublime represented)

\- Millions of adoring (mostly female) fans.

\- Great company social events

How to apply:

Send a cover letter and resume to Josh (jvolz@shopittome.com) Please include
code and english writing samples.

------
flippyhead
Hiring JavaScript/CoffeeScript developers and SASS/CSS3 designers to help us
build social software for conferences and events. We're based in Seattle but
YOU can work from anywhere. Full benefits, great salary and equity.

Do you scoff at those who claim JavaScript is not a “real” language? Have you
been hacking a side project just to experiment with Node? Does the idea of
moving the entire web framework into the browser excite you? Do you take great
pleasure in designing user interfaces that are both functionally elegant and
beautiful to look at? Do you obsess over bringing your impeccable sense of
aesthetics to how you write code? Do you enjoy discovering how to do things in
CSS that most developers thought were only possible using JavaScript? Are you
tired of working for short-lived start-ups that think “angel funding” is a
business model and “VC Funding” is an exit? Then, my friend, we’ve got the job
for you:

<http://www.pathable.com/careers-at-pathable/> or contact us directly
careers@pathable.com

------
camtarn
Edinburgh, UK - FULL-TIME, INTERN positions available

Amazon Development Centre Scotland are looking for candidates for full-time,
intern and student summer positions. We're looking for people with interests
that range from interactive UI design to large-scale distributed systems and
machine learning. Find us at Waverley Gate, right next to the station.

<http://amazondc.com/>

------
thomson
Lookout Mobile Security, San Francisco, CA - Full time
<https://www.mylookout.com/about/careers>

I'm the data scientist here and like every other company we're looking for
good people across the board. Lookout is the current leader in consumer mobile
security, and we're aiming to keep it that way. We're a small, well-funded
team tackling big problems on small devices.

Perks include: competitive salary, benefits, mobile phone of your choice,
dream hardware setup of your choice, and a new office space in January when we
move (We'll be on two floors at Market and 1st). There's also the standard
start-up perks like a well-stocked fridge, craft beers on tap, and the fuzzy
feeling that comes with shipping meaningful, net-positive products.

For engineering, experience in Rails, iOS, Android, and/or network/mobile
security are awesome to have, but not required.

With respect to data, If you're interested in machine learning and
implementing it in any language, then I'm interested in a conversation with
you. Bonus points if you use plyr.

We are also looking for: a lead UX designer, a senior PM, QA, ops, technical
recruiter, and a lot more. Check out the link and see if anything interests
you.

I like it here--everyone here is conscious about how it's very easy to inject
FUD into the mobile security space, and we really believe in selling a mobile
security product that isn't based on fear, uncertainty, and doubt. If you
decide to give us a pass, do find a startup on this page with people you truly
enjoy working with--they honestly make all the difference!

Regardless of whatever position you're interested in, send me an e-mail with
questions, resumes, requests for beer, etc. to thomson.nguyen@mylookout.com.

(Response guaranteed!)

------
christeen
Amsterdam, The Netherlands. Part/Full-time

iloveyoutool is a brand new game start-up, looking for co-founders and co-
builders. Would love to hear from you developers and UX designers. But if
you're a total fan of the idea with something else to show for definitely get
in touch :)

Check out the details here <http://iloveyoutool.tumblr.com/jobs>

------
nradov
San Jose, CA. Full time.

OptumInsight is hiring entry-level software developers to work on our Axolotl
<http://www.axolotl.com/> suite of health information exchange applications.
Our products enable sharing clinical data between doctors and other healthcare
providers to improve efficiency and deliver better patient care. We mostly use
the Java EE stack but have other major tools and platforms as well.

[http://careers.unitedhealthgroup.com/Data/Jobs/Information%2...](http://careers.unitedhealthgroup.com/Data/Jobs/Information%20Technology/366654%20Software%20Engineer%20San%20Jose%20CA.aspx)

[http://careers.unitedhealthgroup.com/Data/Jobs/Information%2...](http://careers.unitedhealthgroup.com/Data/Jobs/Information%20Technology/367875%20Software%20Engineer%20EXCELLENT%20College%20Grad%20Opportunity%20San%20Jose%20CA.aspx)

(I expect to be hiring higher-level developers as well in a few months but
don't officially have those positions open yet.)

------
thefell
Los Angeles, CA ( or REMOTE ). Full time - contract

Are you an R Guru?

Fellows Statistics Inc. is looking for an R programmer with expert to guru
level skills for a contract position. The programmer will be involved in
cutting edge R development, dealing with massive data sets, modern statistical
algorithms, and user level tools for business analytics. This exciting well-
funded project has wide-ranging applicability and will be deployed widely,
including in fortune 500 companies. The appointment is full-time, and the
contract will last 6-9 months with a likely extension. Compensation is
competitive, and commensurate with experience. Telecommuting is expected.

Strong knowledge of Statistics is required and candidates with a Masters or
PhD in Statistics, Computer Science, or a related field are preferred.

Fellows Statistics is a small statistical consulting/programming company
birthed from the UCLA Statistics department. Learn more about us at
<http://www.fellstat.com>

Contact: Ian Fellows ian@fellstat.com

------
agnokapathetic
HP/ Fortify (Remote)

We are hiring Mobile Developers (iOS, Android) with an interest in security or
Information Security Generalists with experience in mobile applications to
grow our Mobile Application Security team.

Benefits:

    
    
      - Competitive Salary and Bonus Structure
      - Flexible Hours
      - Work From Home
      - Low Travel %
      - Solid Medical/Dental/Vision/Life Insurance
      - Easy Expense System
      - Company Phone (or take-over of your personal phone bill)
      - Unlimited Book Ordering (Amazon) for Consultants
      - We support our engineers with the hardware they need for 
        research and projects (Macbooks, Servers, Software, etc)
      - Full Reimbursement for any speaking trip
      - 2 Paid Security Conferences a year (Defcon/Blackhat Mandatory)
      - 1 Industry Training & Certification paid per year
      - Lots of room for advancement and process development
    

If you are have written apps for iOS or Android and have an interest in
information security contact me at joel.parish@hp.com

------
RichardPrice
San Francisco, CA. Full time.

Academia.edu is a platform for academics to share research papers. The
company's mission is to accelerate the world's research.

It's widely held that science is too closed, and too slow. We are trying to
change that. We believe that faster sharing of research will lead to an
acceleration in research innovation: faster innovation in medicine, biology,
engineering, economics, and other fields. Faster sharing in biology and
medicine, for example, could lead to cancer being solved 12 months before it
otherwise would have been, which would lead to millions of lives being saved.

Academia.edu has over 800,000 registered users, and over 3 million monthly
unique visitors. Both of these metrics have tripled this year. Over 2,500
papers are added to the platform each day, and over 3,500 academics join each
day.

We need talented engineers to come and help us accelerate the world's
research. We believe that there is a chance to make a big impact.

We just raised $4.5 million from Spark Capital and True Ventures
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3297812>. Some of our angel investors
include Mark Shuttleworth (founder of Ubuntu) and Rupert Pennant-Rea (Chairman
of The Economist).

We have a strong engineering culture. We're a 6 person team based in downtown
San Francisco. The site is Rails, and other technologies we use include
PostgreSQL, Redis, Varnish, Solr, Memcached, Mongodb, Beanstalkd.

Familiarity with our technologies is a plus, but it's not essential. It's far
more important that you are a quick learner who can pick up new technologies
quickly. There is more information about the company on our hiring page, at
<http://academia.edu/hiring>.

The kinds of things you would be working on include:

★ building new features (a conference feature, a discussion feature for
papers)

★ enhancing existing features (News Feed, Profile page, paper upload tools)

★ building back-end infrastructure to scale the site

What we're looking for are:

☀ 2+ years of web development experience

☀ Experience with the full engineering stack

☀ Passion for engineering

All the strategic decisions in the startup are made collaboratively, whether
they are about hiring, new feature development, user growth, user retention,
funding, or revenue. You can participate in those general startup decisions as
much or as little as you want. We have found that our decisions are much
better as a result of everyone contributing to them. If you like having an
impact, you will enjoy the Academia.edu culture. There is more information
here <http://academia.edu/hiring>.

H1B candidates are very welcome. We will take care of the visa process.

If you are interested to learn more, please email Richard Price at richard
[at] academia.edu

------
gsiener
New York, NY (aka NYC) Profitably: <http://profitably.com> VP of Data:
<http://jobsco.re/vL9OP0>

Profitably is web-based planning and analysis software for startups and small
businesses because Excel can be a real nightmare and you’ve got work to do.

On the backend we are running Postgres for persistent storage, MongoDB for
document-based storage and ETL staging, and redis for key-value stores and
queueing. All of our calculations live in ruby at the moment, but we need to
be smarter about building an elegant/sane data processing world.

The appeal of this role is the opportunity to build something users really
need that draws from the best aspects of traditional business intelligence,
big data, NoSQL, real time analytics, and statistics. Profitably is building
the future of BI with a respectful nod to what’s come before, and you will be
the tip of the spear.

------
oakenshield
Stealth security startup (YC Winter '12)

Mountain View, Full-time. Interns also considered

We are looking for our first employee in a kernel / systems / generalist
hacker role. We are solving a high-impact problem in data security. Our
product is based on patent-pending research. You will be involved in all major
company decisions, and you will own significant portions of the codebase.

Skills:

* Significant Linux kernel hacking experience. VMM hacking expertise (Xen, etc.) also good.

* Good understanding of protocols, RPCs, distributed systems, message passing, etc.

* Also comfortable working on back-end Web-based services in dynamic programming languages. Experience with front-end code or design would be awesome but is not essential.

* Team player and has experience working in dynamic teams before. Previous experience at startups or security companies is great!

* Some experience with product development schedules and pipelines.

You can reach us at kernelhackerswanted@gmail.com. Please include your resume
or links to Github/Linkedin.

------
languagehacker
Bay Area (Burlingame): mid-level engineer. Our product is a highly
configurable LAMP web application in the high-volume event management space.
It's an end-to-end solution, from registration to check-in to reporting. There
are also modules for exhibitor registration, session management, housing, and
air travel.

Our technologies include the Zend Framework, Git, Jira, Hudson, and a highly-
available MySQL replication solution. We use agile methodologies to support
the product in two monthly maintenance releases, tightly paired to a sprint.
If you're familiar with "A Successful Git Branching Model", you have a solid
idea of how we pair sprints to releases. Our team is distributed between
California and Virginia.

Some unusual selling points for our business: * Engineers spend roughly 10% of
their total time traveling in support of events using the software. It's a fun
opportunity to see new places, learn new things (we do a lot of major
technology conferences), and get a lot of cool conference freebies.

* The business is _not_ a startup; it's a small business. You can generally expect to go home on time every day. There is no "sweat equity" -- you get paid a fair market value for your time.

* We are on the federal holiday schedule. This generally allots a few more days off than your usual small business/startup.

* The product is currently fairly stable for the majority of its use cases. You'll have a lot of opportunity to work on enhancements and new features as you become more familiar with how it works.

* While we have a daily scrum meeting, we hold it in IRC. That means you have one less meeting to distract you from what you're doing every day, since you can work in parallel.

Feel free to check out <http://www.aetherquest.com/> to learn more about our
company. If you're interested in applying or just have any questions, feel
free to email me at relwell@ the domain above.

------
kloncks
Kout

Intern or Full-Time (NYC, SF Bay Area)

Kout was a part of the latest AngelPad class. Our investors include six ex-
Googlers and two top Silicon Valley VC firms, in addition to a nice seed round
we're about to close.

We're looking to hire our first employee. Offering a real equity stake,
competitive salary, and a chance to revolutionize eCommerce.

Kout is a dead-simple eCommerce platform that enables anyone, anywhere to be a
merchant across any platform with ease, elegance and simplicity. We make it
fast & easy to both sell items and collect money online and do this by
generating a simple one-page checkout that corresponds to a unique URL. We're
also doing really cool things with dynamic pricing, payments, as well as
social & mobile commerce.

We're simplifying eCommerce and removing the barriers to entry, enabling
anyone to be a merchant. We'd love to do that with you; let's talk about the
details.

Contact hany@kout.me. Mention you're from HN :)

------
itay
A lot of people think Splunk must be a terrible place to work at because they
think it is an "enterprise" company. But the truth is, we have great jobs for
a lot of people. Want to work on awesome visualizations for gigabytes and
terabytes of data daily? We got it. Want to work on building a development
platform for an extremely powerful data analysis tool? We got it. Want to help
make the core server that powers our extremely fast indexing and performance
better? We got it.

Whether it's UI, core systems engineering, dev platform or anything in
between, we likely have something for you. I personally work on the
development platform in the Seattle office, but I'm happy to answer questions
about anything. Feel free to shoot me an email (in my profile), or comment
here.

Some specific areas where we're looking to hire:

Frontend engineer - Splunk is doing some awesome frontend development, so if
you're interested in the intersection of presenting big data in a human-usable
manner, this is a great position. <http://www.splunk.com/view/SP-
CAAAGK3?jvi=okO3VfwQ>

Sys Admin: we recently launched Storm, our Splunk in the Cloud offering. We're
looking for a sysadmin to help us manage that undertaking. This is a product
that just launched, so you could have a big impact here.
<http://www.splunk.com/view/SP-CAAAGK3?jvi=ou6XVfwc>

Sr Developer for Hadoop: Splunk is doing more and more work with Hadoop, and
it's a completely new offering for the company and product. We're looking to
add more people to the team who are excited about the space and want to
improve the Hadoop landscape. <http://www.splunk.com/view/SP-
CAAAGK3?jvi=o792VfwX>

Also, check out our new dev portal which we launched recently:
<http://dev.splunk.com>

------
motti
London, UK

FULLTIME or INTERN

REMOTE or onsite in our NW London offices, or some hybrid arrangement.

We are CopyCopy (<http://www.copycopy.cc/>) - a startup company creating a
cross-platform productivity tool that will make it simple to transfer
information between phones and desktops.

We use:

• Java (for Android, BackberryOS, GWT and in our homegrown lightweight Java
server)

• C++ (for Win32, Android NDK and Objective-C++)

• Python (occasionally) to string bits together

• Objective-C (in the future)

• JavaScript (web frontend work and browser extensions)

• Redis

We are young and fast-moving. Our product is in its early stages but moving
fast towards the first release. You will have the opportunity of working on
self-contained projects from spec to release to the masses.

Our Git repositories, code review and Project Management tools are geared
towards remote working and we are open to flexible working conditions.

We urgently need interns (paid), longer term student placements, and full-
timers.

Send your CV to jobs@copycopy.cc

------
PanMan
Amsterdam, Netherlands. INTERN positions.

We launched Skylines last may at Techcrunch Disrupt, our mission is to
organize the world's real time photos.

We currently process over two million pictures a day, are ramping up quickly,
and generate a lot of data in the process. We have some smart engineers
working on our backend, on various technologies (from Riak, SQL, Redis and
Map-Reduce to PHP, Ruby and Node.js) and are looking for interns who like both
building apps on it, or run further analysis.

You will be working on real products that will be released, not a mock
internship assignment. And you will get to experience how startup life (and
Amsterdam) are! We're based in the center of beautiful Amsterdam (Netherlands)
in an active startup community. Current alpha product at <http://skylin.es>.

Questions? Shoot me an email at martijn@skylin.es.

------
dget
New York, NY Coursekit (<http://coursekit.com/>) is trying to bring social
networking to education, and we want you to help build it.

We're looking for an engineer who is excited about joining a young team that's
shaking up how education works. We always try using the best tool for the job.
For now, we use CoffeeScript, Python, Node.js, Redis, as well as a still-
unreleased CoffeeScript framework. If working with these technologies excites
you, talk to us. We're very detail-focused, and are especially looking for
someone who loves working with front-end code (heavy Javascript/Coffeescript,
as well as HTML/CSS) to create beautiful interactions/pages.

Apply here: <http://coursekit.com/jobs>

Or if you have any questions, shoot me an email at dan@coursekit.com

------
jwpeddle
Toronto, ON. Full time.

G Adventures is a technology-driven adventure travel company in downtown
Toronto, and we're looking to expand our software engineering team.

Our current stack is Python/Django. We use Macs, deploy to Ubuntu on
Apache/Lighttpd, and love experimenting with technology. For example, we
recently rolled out a dynamic booking process built on Backbone.js and async
data-refreshing with Celery.

We love coffee, roti, beer, and foosball. Oh, and of course adventure travel,
for which there are generous perks!

Great location, themed meeting rooms, regular cultural lunches, tons of merch,
technical freedom, and a huge amount of company spirit and staff appreciation.

We have multiple positions open, and are eagerly waiting for passionate
developers to fill our inbox. Send us an email at ecommerce@gadventures.com

<http://www.gadventures.com>

------
mmettler
<http://card.io>

San Francisco, CA. Full time. H1B applicants welcome.

card.io is an early stage mobile payments start-up located in SF's Mission
District. We're backed by top-tier investors including Harrison Metal,
SoftTech VC, Manu Kumar, Omar Hamoui, and Alok Bhanot. Company founders were
early employees at AdMob, and are now building software to enable simple, low-
friction transactions on a mobile device.

We're tackling interesting, hard technical problems with immediate real world
application. We maintain a work-life balance and have fun. We have generous
comp, benefits, and vacation.

You should be an amazing engineer, love writing code, love deleting code, and
live in the Bay Area.

Interested? Drop Josh (CTO) or Mike (CEO) an email at jobs@lumberlabs.com,
showing us what you've done -- a resume, a letter, an open source project,
etc.

------
modoc
Sparkred

FULLTIME

JBoss Expert/Admin in Boston, MA

Spark::red, a managed hosting company for large scale eCommerce sites, is
seeking a JBoss expert to join our team. We're looking for a JBoss admin or
experienced developer with at least 5 years of experience to help us grow. Our
typical stack is RHEL, Oracle, JBoss, and Apache, with occasional forays into
Redis, Seam, and Postgres. We host some of the highest traffic sites in the
world, work with some of the Fortune 500, and run the best managed hosting
offering in the market. We offer a fast paced and flexible environment where
you'll be working with some very smart people solving some very interesting
problems for some very big clients.

 _Typical Tasks:_

Installing and configuring JBoss servers; Troubleshooting GC issues; JVM
tuning; Boss performance tuning and load testing; Diagnosing errors and
issues; Helping us improve our management and deployment processes.

 _Job Requirements:_

5+ years of experience with JBoss;

Hands on knowledge of JBoss 4 and 5, preferably both GA and EAP versions;

Linux knowledge (ssh, scp, tail, ps, bash scripting, etc...);

Self managed and motivated; Experience with Oracle a plus;

Experience with Spring, Seam, Struts, ATG, or another Java based DI/IOC
framework a strong plus;

Willing to learn new tools and platforms;

Boston area

 _Benefits:_ Work remotely 90+% of the time (occasional in-person meetings in
Boston and Burlington);

Salary of 80-120k depending on candidate experience;

Full medical, dental, vision insurance; 2+ weeks paid vacation; Work with a
great team at a growing company; Peace of mind: we're a profitable stable
company. We're just getting bigger!

If you are interested, please email your resume, cover letter, and any other
info you feel is relevant to devon@sparkred.com

------
keecham
Atlanta, GA - The Coupon Doc Full-Time

The Coupon Doc is a startup that specializes in aggregating and displaying
discounts for medications to individuals. We have recently received our first
round of seed funding and gained acceptance to an incubator program.

We are seeking an individual who can take on the role of CTO in our startup.
Qualified applicants should be comfortable with some of the following, and
should have a willingness to learn about and supervise items they do not have
expertise with: back-end web development (Python/Ruby preferred), front-end
development (Photoshop, HTML/CSS), SEO, mobile app development (iOS, Android),
and general technology project management.

Applicants with significant past project portfolios highly preferred.
Compensation will reflect experience of applicant.

Please e-mail interest to keecham [at] thecoupondoc.com

------
adjohn
San Francisco, CA Full time.

Midokura is building a disruptive virtualized networking platform. Our mission
is to make managing and scaling infrastructure easy.

We're an international team with offices in SF, Tokyo, and Barcelona. We love
to solve difficult problems, and constantly innovate. You can find some more
information about us at <http://midokura.com> .

We're growing out our SF team, and are looking for:

★ Senior engineers to work on our core technology in Java, candidates should
have solid networking and distributed systems knowledge.

★ OpenStack engineer who will be working directly with the open source
community, and developing in Python primarily.

★ Front-end engineer who will own our front end work, and help us achieve our
goals of making managing infrastructure easy.

Email adam (at) midokura.com if you have some interest, or questions.

Thanks!

------
YohSuzuki
San Francisco, CA - Fulltime

ClickTime (www.clicktime.com) is an industry leader in hosted time and expense
tracking. From our first customer back in 1997, ClickTime has grown to serve
thousands of companies, including Google, GE, and Visa.

With only a few engineers, we've managed to create one of the most beautiful,
durable, time tracking interfaces out there, and we've done it in a way that
we're proud of.

Come join us. We're looking for a generalist who can work all across the board
and a back-end engineer:

[http://www.clicktime.com/company/jobs-available/Web-
Applicat...](http://www.clicktime.com/company/jobs-available/Web-Application-
Developer)

[http://www.clicktime.com/company/jobs-available/Web-
Applicat...](http://www.clicktime.com/company/jobs-available/Web-Application-
Developer-Back-end)

------
exogen
BigDoor

Seattle, WA

<http://www.bigdoor.com/>

We're a gamification platform – we make it easy for anyone to add fun,
relevant loyalty programs to their site or app, storing all their virtual
economy data with us.

Lots of people are focused on badges and leaderboards – and we do that – but
we consider that the simple stuff. We're way ahead of that. We're also working
with major brands (a few we've worked with this year: Major League Baseball,
Nickelodeon, Dell).

We're venture-backed, still small but growing fast.

Positions:

* Full-stack web developer: Python, Django, JavaScript.

* DevOps: Linux, Apache, MySQL.

* Content manager (aka Quest Master): Help our bigger partners create and maintain their virtual economies.

Don't be shy: hr@bigdoor.com (or just check my profile to contact me instead)

<http://www.bigdoor.com/about-us/careers/>

------
bryantchou
Vungle FULLTIME in San Francisco Bay Area

www.vungle.com

Vungle is looking to hire our first couple engineers to join our growing team.
We're looking for NODE.JS and javascript mavens/hackers to build out key
backend architecture, as well as front end dashboards powering our growing set
of customers for our mobile advertising platform.

We're also looking for people with extensive experience in iOS and Android
devices.

We've just closed our seed round from an amazing group of VCs and angels, and
we're looking to move quickly. If you like working in a smart, fast paced
environment where you have complete ownership over the code you deliver, email
tech@vungle.com!

Also looking for: * Product Managers with mobile/advertising experience *
Account Managers * iOS and Android developers * Multi-media video specialists
and engineers * Dev-Ops

------
jesolsen
New York City, full time developer.

We are: www.jumpro.pe; an ed-tech startup around since 2009 making tools for
teachers (and students). Opinionated and respected in our space, with
passionate users. Bootstrapped and profitable with influential clients and a
relatively complex/mature product. Funding and significant growth are likely
in our near (6mo) future, though we're hiring now either way.

You are: our second full-time hire, supplementing an overworked technical
founder. A developer who can handle setting foot in inner city schools on a
weekly basis (gotta understand the end users!). Experience in any specific
language/technology is less important to us than your ability to dive in and
take ownership of our (somewhat unique) stack. Passionate about writing good
code.

------
chrisd82
GroupTweet.com, Chicago or Remote

Full-time, part-time, and contract opportunities are possible.

GroupTweet.com is looking for a PHP developer to help take our product to the
next level. Opportunities exist to really drive the direction of our product
and make an exciting impact. Twitter API experience is a plus. We are
experiencing exciting user growth and engagement and are adding new features
on a weekly basis.

We think adding group functionality to Twitter will open up the platform to a
variety of exciting new use-cases. From a Yammer type experience for non-
enterprise users to an entirely new way of leveraging the Twitter platform
through crowdsourced Twitter accounts.

See a little more of our vision at <http://www.GroupTweet.com/examples>

Email: jobs@GroupTweet.com

------
superjerca
Bellevue, WA

Senior Software Engineer @ ClassifiedAds.com

Core skills: Linux, PHP, MySQL

Do you want to join one of Seattle’s top startups, an Inc 5000 Fastest Growing
Company? <http://www.seattle20.com/startup-index.aspx>
<http://www.inc.com/inc5000/profile/classifiedadscom>

ClassifiedAds.com is one of the largest classified ads websites, with over 3
million monthly unique visitors. We're a small startup – there are less than
20 of us – but we’re a major player in the online classifieds space.

Send your resume to jobs@classifiedads.com

Or read more at <http://www.classifiedads.com/technical_jobs-ad4787967.htm>

------
mpakes
Coffee Table is looking for an iOS Developer to join our team in changing the
world of retail commerce. You’ll be one of the first developers to join our
driven, entrepreneurial team. We value independent thinkers and expect
everyone to be a major contributor. Catalog shopping is a $270B industry with
20B catalogs sent every year, and we believe that Coffee Table has a unique
opportunity to transform the industry by introducing a new, engaging way to
shop using mobile devices.

Position

You must love building beautiful, engaging mobile applications with immersive
user experiences. You have a good understanding of mobile app design and
development and are eager to contribute in all aspects, from product
management, to interface development, performance optimization, mobile-
optimized web API design, and more. You appreciate collaboration but are
prepared to make good decisions, confidently and independently. You’re
thoughtful, but action-oriented, and willing to act outside your comfort zone
to get the job done.

Requirements

\- Exceptionally smart

\- You get things done

\- Experience with application development in C, C++, Objective-C, Java, or C#

Highly Preferred (but not strictly required)

\- iOS Development experience, ideally with one or more apps in the App Store

\- Experience with Objective-C, Cocoa Touch, Core Foundation, Core Animation,
etc.

\- Design/UX skills

Bonus Skills

\- Mobile web development

\- Ruby, Ruby on Rails

\- JavaScript

\- HTML/CSS

Applying

When applying please include the following:

\- A description of your skill set and background

\- Link to your Github account, if you have one

\- Link to your blog and/or any personal site (if applicable)

Apply Today! If this describes you (or anyone you know), send your resume or
LinkedIn profile to jobs@coffeetable.com.

------
rw
QLabs

FULLTIME NYC

Executive In Residence

QLabs is a recently formed incubator in New York City with funding from the VC
arm of a publicly traded company. Our charter is to rapidly build innovative
and revenue-generating businesses. Essentially, we prototype startups by
building and launching an MVP every 6-8 weeks.

We are currently looking for an Executive In Residence. Your responsibilities
will include (but are not limited to) creating and executing on: marketing,
PR, BD and social media strategies. You'll be an equal member of the team,
informing product-level discussions throughout project ideation and
development (especially as pertains to market fit and revenue potential).

Major bonus points if you have hands-on experience at a startup, and know how
to grow users and revenue from the ground up.

email rw@rwinslow.com to get in touch!

------
epi0Bauqu
Paoli, PA (walking distance off Amtrak/SEPTA) - Paid interns

For DuckDuckGo: <http://duckduckgo.com/>

[http://help.duckduckgo.com/customer/portal/articles/216387-h...](http://help.duckduckgo.com/customer/portal/articles/216387-hiring)

------
blo
San Francisco, CA (SOMA). Full time.

We are a stealth startup that recently closed funding from well-known
investors. This is an opportunity to join at the earliest stages and help
shape product/culture.

Do you find yourself using Google to navigate websites that you commonly use,
or end up with many browser tabs trying to accomplish some task? We're
innovating along how people interact with online services and designing a new
web-based experience that allows users to accomplish tasks in a more usable,
efficient, and social manner.

To do this, we are looking for engineers/designers passionate about either
creating great user experiences, scalable back-end infrastructure, big data
analytics, and mobile devices.

We work mainly with Javascript (jquery and node.js)

Curious? Contact [my username] at alum.mit.edu

------
_crazed
New York, NY. Full time. We're <http://www.shutterstock.com> and looking for
some talented "webops"/"devops" type people capable of scripting and are
focused on systems automation. We've got 360 nodes managed by puppet and
mcollective. We've got the ability for developers to deploy at any time. We've
got real time application stats provided by a zeromq backend and node.js
frontend. We're looking to build out additional datacenters and automation
tools for the future and could use some more rockstars on our team :)

[http://hire.jobvite.com/Jobvite/Job.aspx?b=nxNm8hwA&o=34...](http://hire.jobvite.com/Jobvite/Job.aspx?b=nxNm8hwA&o=34&j=o1z3Vfwi)

------
bdickason
New York, NY Full Time

UX Designer @ Shapeways! <http://www.shapeways.com/jobs/ux_designer>

Shapeways is a marketplace for 3D Printed stuff. We empower artists and
designers to 3d print whatever they can dream up in silver, glass, plastic,
and eventually any material/color they can dream of!

One of the cool things we're working on right now is a set of tools for people
that know nothing about 3D Modeling to make awesome stuff on our site. Here's
our NYTM presentation of our new Sake Set creator:
<http://new.livestream.com/channels/283/videos/42956>

We're small and need a rad UX designer to take our site/platform/etc into the
modern age.

------
lcm133
Washington DC Metro FULLTIME <http://www.sawbuck.com/about/jobs>

VC-backed and thriving real estate website Sawbuck.com is seeking an Engineer
with c#, xml, sql experience.

If you are interested, email me directly lmintzer at sawbuck dot com

------
puppetrecruiter
Puppet Labs www.puppetlabs.com/jobs

Puppet Labs, provider of IT automation software for system administrators, is
growing!

* Professional Services Engineers (SysAdmin or DevOps background, works with our clients, travel) in Portland, NY, and London

* Operations Engineers (SysAdmin or DevOps background, in-house position, no travel) in Portland, OR.

Also always open to Software Developers and Interns (apply via our Future
Opportunities job posting) interested in joining our team.

Check out recent article on our VC funding!
[http://www.datacenterknowledge.com/archives/2011/11/29/puppe...](http://www.datacenterknowledge.com/archives/2011/11/29/puppet-
labs-raises-8-5m-from-tech-heavyweights/)

Apply online or email aimee@puppetlabs.com if interested! (Please no staffing
agencies.)

------
justinbischoff
CiiNOW - Streaming Video Game Start-up - Mountain View, CA

We are a small well funded start-up with a unique patent protected technology
advantage starting a gaming console in the cloud. If you are thinking of
joining a fast paced startup that will build end-to-end cross platform complex
system, CiiNOW is just the right place. Multiple positions open in our
Mountain View, California office:

1) Virtualization Engineers 2) Video and Graphics Experts: H264, DirectX 9/11,
OpenGL. 3) Low Level C/C++ Windows and MacOS Hackers 4) Set Top Box Developers
with experience working with Service Providers 5) Java/Javascript developers.
6) GUI Designers: People with a passion for good website design.

Email contact: jobs@ciinow.com, justin.bischoff@ciinow.com

------
dkhenry
Newark, De (Close to Philadelphia, Pa )

SevOne

We are a Network Performance monitoring company that focuses on speed at
scale. It actually really interesting work solving problems involving huge
distributed data sets in ways most people don't deal with

Back End Developer - Mainly C , but also a good deal of PHP

Front End Developer - Mainly Javascript with a good deal of PHP.

We are still what I call a small company but we have grown over 500% since I
started. The atmosphere is very much what you would find in a small start up
and we have worked hard to keep that atmosphere as we have grown. full job
descriptions are on <http://www.sevone.com/company/careers> or E-mail me at
dkozlowski at sevone dot com

------
asanwal
New York city - CB Insights (full time and interns)

We're an NSF-backed DaaS company generating real revenue.

\- Front-end web developer \- Software engineer \- Data journalist

Email - career@cbinsights.com

Job descriptions here - <http://www.cbinsights.com/hiring/>

------
bdickason
New York, NY - Shapeways Http://Shapeways.com

We build an online service that helps regular people make awesome 3D printed
stuff!! We're looking for engineers of all walks (frontend engineers, quality
engineers, database engineers) to help us build an awesome 3D marketplace and
the tools to build REAL stuff they can hold on their hands.

We are a small team of under 20 in NYC with a second office in Eindhoven, NL
that currently handles our production. Our investors are USV and Index
ventures.

Check out our demo from Tuesday at NYTM if you want to know more about what we
do: <http://new.livestream.com/channels/283/videos/42956>

------
stratler
EZofferZ

TECHNICAL CO-FOUNDER (LA / SoCal)

I just launched EZofferz.com a couple weeks ago and am looking for a Technical
Cofounder with graphics and web development skills. EZ Offerz is the first
site that lets people make an offer on a home without a real estate agent –
think of it as the natural extension of Zillow, Trulia, and RedFin.

After a ton of successful meetings with some of the biggest VC’s and Angel
Investors in Los Angeles, all who love the business model without exception,
the feedback has been consistent, “Get yourself a technical cofounder and we
will invest!”

If you are interested, please don’t be shy…email me! I will outline the
revenue model and “pain of the consumer.”

Jason Kutasi jkutasi@ezofferz.com

------
bps4484
American Efficient San Mateo, CA

American Efficient is a well-funded startup in the clean energy sector. We're
working on changing the way consumers and business owners buy products by
incentivizing energy efficient choices.

We're currently looking for both front and back end engineers:

<http://www.americanefficient.com/ae/jobs/?c=frontend>

<http://www.americanefficient.com/ae/jobs/?c=backend>

If you’re really smart, love to build stuff, and want to work on something
that will, in a very real, non-cliche kind of way, make the world a better
place, you should apply!

------
apwenchel
EverFi

Fulltime, Washington, DC

Ruby on Rails Baller, Shot Caller

Are you a baller Rails programmer? Love to help kids get ahead in life?

EverFi is accepting applications from Ruby on Rails developers who love making
great products and bringing critical thinking to real challenges. We work with
the largest school districts in the US to make a real difference in their
students' success.

We offer the chance to work on a great team in a sweet office doing something
you can feel good about. Our new office is located in Georgetown 4 blocks from
the metro. We have great revenue traction and are backed by heavy hitters like
NEA, Eric Schmidt of Google, Michael Chasen of Blackboard and Allen & Co.

emails to engineering-jobs@everfi.com

------
jordanlewis
Knewton

New York, NY - Union Square

We're hiring software engineers, engineering managers, and data scientists
with superior problem solving and coding skills.

Watch this video: <http://www.knewton.com/jobs/>

Knewton is an adaptive learning company that is fundamentally changing the
practice of education. This is a gig that comes with millions of users,
meaningful machine learning (not ad optimization!), and interesting technical
problems to solve.

Investors: Founders Fund, FirstMark Capital, Bessemer Venture Partners, Accel
Partners, First Round Capital, and prominent angel investors.

<http://www.knewton.com/jobs/>

------
robeastham
LOCATION - Central London, UK

ROLE - Mid/Senior PHP developer with custom CMS experience...

We’re looking for an personable and creative mid-weight/senior web developer
to undertake approximately 7-10 days freelance work. This will involve taking
some static templates that have already been built using HTML, CSS and jQuery
and creating a brand new custom CMS to support the site. The site and CMS will
need to support multiple language and so experience with localisation is also
required. Ideally you would use Cake PHP to fulfil these requirements. Editing
of the existing templates may be required and/or additional new templates may
need to be built and so you will also have strong client-side development
skills too. We are keen to get started on this ASAP and get the bulk of the
work done before the Xmas break. We hope to choose someone after receiving
CV's over the coming weekend (Sat 10th / Sun 11th Dec 2011). Initially you'll
work on-site at our offices in Fleet Street but we would not be averse to a
least few of the days being worked remotely.

REQUIREMENTS

• At least 3 years experience in web development

• Significant experience of PHP as well as CakePHP

• Experience architecting and planning web builds

• A great eye for detail, both visual, textual and in code

• Effective communicator

• HTML/CSS/Javascript/jQuery and SQL should be second nature to you

• Ideally you'll have a good understanding of Git

THE COMPANY

We’re a young fast growing digital agency based in the Fleet St area of
London. There are currently 4 of us and we’re hoping to grow to 5 by the end
of the year. We’re an easygoing bunch and we share our offices with a larger
firm.

REMUNERATION

Day rate will be competivie and depend on the individual

HOW TO APPLY

If you’re interested please send an email to jobs.tinderfields@gmail.com along
with a brief cover note containing some links to your work (including github
profile) and attach your CV. Don't worry if you've just got lots of GitHub
watches and not too many actual projects.

------
zukhan
Delphix - <http://www.delphix.com>

FULLTIME or INTERN. Offices in San Francisco, Boston, and Menlo Park.

Delphix is a data virtualization company that does for databases what VMware
did for servers - this is a massive market, and we are on track for similar
success. The product is unique and provides huge value to our users - in our
first year of selling, we have already added 30 large corporate customers,
including many of the Fortune 500 (Proctor & Gamble, Staples, Qualcomm, etc.).
The engineering team is top notch, which includes inventors and architects of
the VMware platform, Oracle RAC, Sun ZFS file system, and DTrace. We believe
database virtualization is the next frontier for achieving 100x payback in IT,
and Delphix is leading the way.

Delphix engineering sits at the nexus of three core technologies: databases,
operating systems, and the cloud. We've taken the best and brightest across
the industry and built an engineering culture where anyone with a good idea
has a voice and can drive unique projects with the backing of a wealth of
knowledge and experience. Whether its developing new abstractions in the
filesystem, designing an architecture to inter-operate with a novel database,
or developing a new cloud paradigm for structured data, there is no lack of
hard problems and opportunities at Delphix.

WANTED (intelligent/creative/passionate problem solvers)

Do you want to work with brilliant people in a culture where creativity and
clarity of thinking is encouraged and rewarded? Are you interested in working
on the Data, the next big problem in Data Center? Do you thrive on solving
difficult technical challenges? Do you take pride in writing beautiful code
with a strong attention to detail? Then we are looking for you! Engineers who
strive to master their craft; generalists who want to contribute at all levels
of the application, from the database to the client and all things in-between.
Delphix offers awesome tough technical challenges in the Systems Management,
File Systems, Distributed / Cloud Computing, Clustering, Databases, and
software excellence.

Email jobs@delphix.com for more information and include Hacker News in the
subject line.

------
earthaid
MyEnergy - Boston, MA - FULL TIME: VP Eng, Data & Rails Engineers

We're building the consumer side of the universal energy internet, and we're
looking for talented engineers to bring it to life. Working atop datasets
never before accessed and assembled in the same place, you'll build
experiences and interactions that make a difference here at home and the world
over.

MyEnergy, formerly Earth Aid, was recently named to Fast Company's Top 10 Most
Innovative Companies in Energy. We're venture-backed, with strong strategic
partners and investors committed to our vision of building the people's energy
internet. We've been called "the killer app for energy efficiency" (
<http://bit.ly/dZBy7q> ) and our work has been featured in publications such
as Mashable ( <http://on.mash.to/hqyZqF> ), TechCrunch, The New York Times (
<http://nyti.ms/ayzLHb> ), The Washington Post, and The Philadelphia Inquirer.

We're currently hiring for:

* a VP Engineering to lead us in tripling our team => <https://www.myenergy.com/careers/vp_engineering>

* Rails Engineers to take ownership of new front and backend functionality => <https://www.myenergy.com/careers/rails_engineer>

* Data Engineers & Scientists to embark upon ambitious projects leveraging machine learning and AI => <https://www.myenergy.com/careers/data_engineer>

* and UI Designers to make the whole of the user experience astounding => <https://www.myenergy.com/careers/ui_designer>

We've just opened up our new HQ in a sunny two story loft by Faneuil Hall in
Boston, and we offer very competitive salaries, excellent benefits, a fun
company culture, and a small arsenal of office helicopter drones. If you might
like to join us, send us an email to introduce yourself to jobs at myenergy
dot com

------
krumjahn
J Plus. Hong Kong. Full time/intern.

Ruby developer and designer.

Mobile apps for sports. Part of Cyberport's incubation program. Check us out
<http://www.jpluscorp.com>.

If interested, email keith [at] jpluscorp.com

------
kevinburke
San Francisco, CA

Twilio is hiring. Want to call/text message your users, or build a product
around phones? Instead of writing horrible interface code to text message or
call users, people use Twilio's REST API to take care of the messages and get
back to doing what they do best - building great web apps.

We are growing like crazy and hiring for lots of positions - see a full list
here <http://www.twilio.com/company/jobs>. Two good ways to get your resume to
the top of the pile: build a Twilio app, and mention this HN post in your
cover letter.

------
kitko
Wikia

FULL TIME in SAN FRANCISCO, CA

Sr. Front-End Engineer, Sr. Web Application Engineer (LAMP stack), Sr. Back-
End Engineer (Search engine/large scaling).

A few highlights about Wikia: ·We are among the top-50 sites in US and have
55mm global uniques per month. (<http://www.quantcast.com/p-8bG6eLqkH6Avk> .)
.Jimmy Wales- Co-Founder of Wikipedia is the same Co-Founder at Wikia. ·We
contribute to and use open-source software. We are based on MediaWiki, the
same software used to power Wikipedia, and we contribute to that project.

Please email Kit at wikia-inc dot com

------
relaunched
Santa Monica, CA

Venture-backed Parking In Motion is seeking Software Engineers / Python
Programmers.

Send resume to jobs@parkinginmotion.com

Job Description

Are you interested in making magic using a massive brew of data, code, and
creativity? Parking in Motion is looking for energetic, clever people to join
our team who can pick up, take over, re-think, hand off, or own just about
anything. The range of our systems require you to bring a broad set of skills
as well as an eagerness to delve into uncharted territory without fear.
Python, Bash, GIS, AWS, PostGres, OCR, JSON, API, Obj. C, Java and looking for
people to explore new technology to solve our complex problems. Desired Skills
& Experience

Requirements: 3+ Years of production experience 3 or more programming
languages at an expert level Ideal candidate must have guru-level experience
with 2 or more of: Databases (PostgreSQL, MongoDB, etc) Python/Django +
Frontend (MooTools, JS, CSS, HTML, etc) Grad-school level statistics (also:
SAS, R, etc) Mapping/Geospatial (GEOS, Mapserver/GeoServer,PostGIS,TIGER,etc)
Reliability and Quality (VM, HA, SCM/Build/CI/QA systems, etc) Mobile
Development (iPhone, Android, push notifications, etc) Information
Architecture/Visualization

Company Description

Parking In Motion (PIM) is the leading provider of dynamic and real time
parking data, retaining deals with app developers, map makers, and GPS
navigation companies. PIM's database is the largest of its kind, offering
complete coverage of the US, Canada, and Europe with over 20,000 public
parking lots enhanced with rates, hours, entrance points, and occupancy
information. Additionally, the database includes on-street meter and sign
restrictions in the top 26 US markets.Building on its resources and
relationships with operators and municipalities, Parking In Motion serves as
an industry leader in providing accurate and instantaneous real time parking
information to the world. With its assortment of tech-smart parking tools,
PIM's innovative approach to parking makes it easier than ever for motorists
to find the best possible place to park. By empowering drivers with
intelligent information and an ever-expanding database, Parking In Motion aims
to eliminate the stresses of parking once and for all.

------
phillockwood
Xtranormal is looking for full-time Senior Web Engineers to join our seasoned
team at our San Francisco HQ (near BART). We're a consumer story-telling
company. We have a web-based app as well as desktop.

The candidate must be a strong individual contributor with lead potential,
collaborative and takes pride in their work while delivering quality software
on time. The candidate will report to the Director of Engineering and will
participate in cross-functional projects.

Required Technical Skills:

HTML5 jQuery CSS Python or Ruby

Additional Helpful Skills:

iOS / Objective C Flash Sql Django Unix

Interested candidates please submit your resume to jobs@xtranormal.com.

------
stevewilhelm
Euclid Elements, Palo Alto, CA. Full time.

    
    
      - Front End Web Developer
      - Platform Engineer
    

Details at <http://euclidelements.com/jobs>

------
iball
Rap Genius, NYC

FULL-TIME

<http://rapgenius.com> is a lyrics site with a twist – while you're reading a
song's lyrics, you can click interesting or confusing lines to read
explanations. anyone can sign up and contribute explanations. good
explanations earn you "Rap IQ"

the eventual goal is to expand into other music genres and eventually take
over the entire lyrics space. but the big vision goes beyond music and touches
ALL OF TEXT.

email ilan@rapgenius.com if you're interested and have chops in any of these
areas:

ruby on rails javascript and jquery ios / android development

------
GavinB
New York, NY INTERN (paid)

Game art and game design interns, working on game series that tie in with our
book publishing. We primarily work in Unity3D, as well as some flash.

[https://www.scholastic.apply2jobs.com/ProfExt/index.cfm?fuse...](https://www.scholastic.apply2jobs.com/ProfExt/index.cfm?fuseaction=mExternal.showJob&RID=8399&CurrentPage=1)

[https://www.scholastic.apply2jobs.com/ProfExt/index.cfm?fuse...](https://www.scholastic.apply2jobs.com/ProfExt/index.cfm?fuseaction=mExternal.showJob&RID=8627&CurrentPage=1)

------
mea36
Remote or Philly

Looking for a Django dev with front end experience and a good intuition for UX
to work on new features. You should be comfortable with Django, jQuery, CSS,
HTML and all that good stuff.

We are a marketing service for businesses utilizing QR codes and smartphones.
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I6c1GuZqNHs>

Ideally we'd like a passionate individual who is genuinely interested in our
project.

Contact me at mel [at] coupedout [dot] com with your resume, github account
and any other fun info you'd like to share.

------
masnick
Durham, NC - fulltime

Duke University, Center for Health Policy and Inequalities Research

We're a group of public health researchers looking for a junior software
developer to work on the software that runs our research. This is a great
opportunity for a developer with an interest in public health, including an
interest in possibly traveling to international study sites.

More information (and contact info) at <http://bit.ly/chpir-software-
developer-job>, or contact me directly from my profile.

------
bschaefer
Berlin, Germany, Full Time - HR New Media GmbH

We're an internet startup shaking up the HR industry in Germany (and
eventually, the world!), and we're looking for:

* A front end developer

* A UI/UX designer

* Junior ruby developers

* Senior developers

Some of our technologies: ruby, backbone.js, jruby, mongodb

Some of our open source work: <http://github.com/mongoid/mongoid>,
<https://github.com/bernerdschaefer/postscript>

I'm one of the lead devs -- drop me a line if you want to know more!

Email: bernerd.schaefer@1000jobboersen.de

------
nisse72
Auckland, New Zealand

Endace Technology Ltd - <http://www.endace.com>

Software Engineer, fulltime

We build network appliances to do live packet capture and traffic analysis at
up to 10Gbit/s and use a range of technologies to do so. We are currently
looking for a senior developer with experience of C on embedded (but not
resource constrained) Linux.

Full description here: [http://www.endace.com/software-engineer-appliance-
auckland.h...](http://www.endace.com/software-engineer-appliance-
auckland.html)

------
ih
Los Altos, CA Full-time

Know Labs/Know It (<http://www.knowit.com/>) is a Silicon Valley-based startup
looking to change the future of education by making it more accessible and
less expensive. Our first class attracted 160,000 students in 190 countries
and was translated into 40 languages. We're looking for great engineers who
believe in improving education and want to have a big impact on both our
platform and the world.

Get in touch with me at ih@knowlabs.com if you're interested.

------
amduser29
SF, CA. Life360 (<http://life360.com>)

Come help us become the default place families go to stay safe and connected.
We are at the awesome stage where the company is small enough that everyone
makes an impact, but we are building apps touched my millions of families. We
offer great pay, equity, and interesting problems to work on.

Looking for: Android / iOS / Geolocation Developers
(<http://life360.jobscore.com/list>)

Contact: alex@life360.com

Cheers.

------
housingbook
NYC Social Minded Startup looking for full-time ROR Developer in NYC or
[Remote]:

We're looking to disrupt the housing industry and the idea of local in
general. This idea could help millions of people.

Strong ability with custom search is a plus and abilities with gamification is
major plus but not a must.

We're known to treat those we work with very well and developers comment on
our preparedness and kindness.

Can't wait to see your work, check us out here:

<http://housingbook.com/blog/?page_id=211>

------
kunalmodi
San Francisco, CA. Full Time and Intern.

Thirst Labs is an early stage start up focusing on understanding Social
Updates (Tweets, Facebook statuses, etc.). We are looking for excellent
(web/mobile/machine learinng/natural language processing) developers to join
our team - as an extremely early employee, you will earn a competitive salary
and real equity.

You can find more information at <http://thirstlabs.com/about>.

If you are interested, please email us at jobs@thirstlabs.com

------
beck5
7Digital - London UK

.NET, JavaScript & Sys Admin

We provide digital download services to over 500 partners including Samsung,
RIM (Blackberry), HP, Toshiba, Universal Music, EMI, Warner Music, Sony and
have delivered millions of digital products in over 25 countries.

API serves around 160,000 requests per hour 16+ million tracks 2 days of
innovation a month, regular Katas/Dojo's. We work in a S.O.L.I.D manor at a
sustanable pace.

<http://about.7digital.net/Careers>

------
Matt_Mickiewicz
SitePoint in San Francisco is looking for a full-time Ad Ops person (send them
my way, and get a free trip to Hawaii on me).

What You Get:

• A casual and flexible work environment

• Competitive Base, plus incentive package. Medical/Dental/Vision

• Generous vacation and paid holidays

• Shiny new MacBook Pro

What are you waiting for??? For immediate consideration, please submit your
cover letter and resume to Juanita@sitepoint.com with Advertising Operations
in the subject line. For additional information about Sitepoint, please visit
www.sitepoint.com. EOE

------
drp
San Francisco, CA

HotPads - <http://hotpads.com>

We're hiring software engineers, web user interface developers and interns to
work in our office in the Mission District in San Francisco.

HotPads is a small, lively company building and running an extremely popular
map-based housing search engine that's used by millions of people each month.
See more here: <http://hotpads.com/pages/jobs.htm>

dpeters@hotpads.com

------
martian
San Francisco, CA (SOMA)

Thumbtack - Marketplace for local services

Wrapping up a series A round and expanding rapidly. We're looking to build
product and scale web/mobile applications. We're looking for front-end and
back-end engineers, as well as interaction designers. If you can program for
the modern web and are looking to change the world, this might be a good place
for you. Bonus: we also have a phenomenal chef who cooks mouth-watering meals
every day.

thumbtack.com/jobs or email me: chris at.

------
tedroden
New York City - Full Time (onsite)

Fancy Hands is a personal assistant service. We've had a lot of good press,
we're growing and we need some help.

Specific details: <http://www.fancyhands.com/jobs>

We're looking for:

\- Python developers (we're on App Engine, but if you know python enough, it's
no trouble) \- Front End Programmers \- Designers

Fancy Hands is a small, profitable company trying to change the way people
work. We'll won't call you a guru, ninja, or rockstar.

------
arn
Richmond, VA. Full time PHP/MySQL programmer for MacRumors.com and related
projects. Must be in the local area.

Not sure how many richmonders are on hn but we'd love to hear from you.

arn@normalkid.com

~~~
jetheredge
Not a PHP programmer, but a fellow Richmonder. Howdy.

------
mushmoosh
NYC. Full Time.

If you want to work in a fun environment full of intelligent and hard working
individuals, then please check out Conductor!

<http://www.conductor.com/about/careers>

I moved here from Austin, TX (4 months ago) to join this company and
absolutely adore it.

We are hiring Engineers (Java), Account Managers, and Account Executives
(Sales).

Email me and I will make sure that the right individual reviews your resume:
mkayyal (at) conductor (dot) com.

------
gnubardt
Brightcove <http://brightcove.com/careers> Fulltime & Intern in Cambridge, MA
& Seattle, WA

We're looking for Product Managers, a Director of Engineering and a QA
Engineer. Also for students for a Software Engineering Internship or coop next
year.

We're the second largest source of video traffic on the internet and are
rapidly growing, yet have managed to maintain a healthy base of nice & smart
people.

------
plnewman
Rearden Commerce in Foster City, CA

Two mid-career to senior level software engineering positions open in internal
applications. We work in Python and whatever other technologies we choose, and
take on projects involving deployment automation, test automation and devops-y
stuff.

Please view my straight to the point job descriptions here:
<http://www.heyimhiring.com/>.

Feel free to contact with any questions: ptrk@reardencommerce.com.

------
mmattax
Indianapolis, IN. Full-time or Internship

Formstack (www.formstack.com) is an online form builder used in over 110
countries to collect and manage data. We're looking for passionate software
developers to help roll-out features, fix bugs, and scale our infrastructure.

Get ready for the buzzwords: Linux, PHP, Python, MySQL, Memcached, Gearman

Interested? Lets chat.

Email: michael (at) formstack (dot) com Tweet: @mmattax

<http://www.formstack.com/careers.html>

------
Mc_Big_G
San Francisco, CA

VerticalResponse is hiring developers.

VR is an established and successful company. We work with Rails 3, javascript,
git, jQuery, RSpec, backbone.js, HAML, SASS, TDD, pair programming, agile
development and other leading technologies (you don't need to have experience
with all of these). I've been working there as an engineer for almost a year
now and really enjoy it.

Apply here: <http://jobvite.com/m?3RB34fwj>

------
pchristmann
iSeatz - New Orleans, LA

FULLTIME (willing to consider REMOTE)

Looking for Rails developers. You will build and extend an industry leading
ecommerce engine processing millions of transactions each day. You will be
expected to enhance the consumer shopping experiences by improving
transactional performance and expanding our product offering by connecting
with new supplier web services. You will be expected to use your programming
skills to design and implement web service APIs, implement test coverage in
order to ensure the reliability and functionality of our services meet the
exacting requirements of our customers. Each day, you'll have the opportunity
to work with developers on your team, business owners and qa analysts as you
help to build this functionality in our Ruby on Rails technology stack.

We believe our developers deserve the best tools; we will provide you with top
of the line laptops and the tools you desire to do your job. You'll interact
with, challenge, and be challenged by our team in an interactive development
environment, with plenty of chances to bring your ideas to the senior
leadership of our company.

If interested, please send resume or query to jobs at iseatz dot com

------
chadhietala
Want (www.wanttt.com), Detroit

Want (www.wanttt.com) is looking for a designer to be involved in every aspect
of product development. From developing application flows to visual design. As
the product designer you will help re-imagine the way people discover and buy
products.

More Info here: <http://www.authenticjobs.com/jobs/10649/product-designer>

------
sudonim
ChallengePost - New York, NY

Product / UX Designer <http://jobsco.re/uSNTuZ>

ChallengePost is a web platform that connects talented problem solvers with
rewarding challenges. Our clients include the Federal Government
(Challenge.gov), First Lady Michelle Obama and the USDA, the City of New York
(and the NYC BigApps challenge), Thomson Reuters, Samsung, the World Bank and
more.

------
jack
Vancouver, BC. Full Time.

<http://www.goclio.com/>

Clio is a web-based practice management system targeted specifically at the
needs of solo and small firm lawyers.

We're one of Vancouver's fastest-growing startups and are hiring developers
(Ruby on Rails) and UI / UX Designers.

<http://www.goclio.com/about/career_opportunities/>

------
cliftonk
Dallas, TX - OrgSync -- Full time

<http://www.orgsync.com/careers>

We're a Rails shop that boostrapped out of a house in Austin 4 years ago and
have been growing explosively since we moved to an office in Dallas ~ 18
months ago.

We're looking for ruby, frontend (backbone.js), and iOS developers. The iOS
post is not yet listed, email me for more information: clifton@orgsync.com.

------
codepoet
gateProtect, Hamburg, Germany FULLTIME, working permit required, only on-site

<http://gateprotect.com/en-GB/company/jobs.html>

gateProtect is a company providing security solutions focused on unified
threat management (all-in-one firewalls).

Backend Software Engineer: Help us write the control application of a network
security device using Clojure. You are an excellent software developer and
know many different paradigms from object oriented to functional and used your
knowledge to create complex systems in many different languages like C++,
Haskell or a Lisp dialect. Prior knowledge of Clojure is not required if you
know another Lisp dialect. You also know the details of low lewel systems
programming under Linux.

Backend Software Test Engineer: Write automated tests that check if the
production code is working using Python. A strong understanding of network
protocols, related tools and Linux is more important than excellent
programming skills.

Please contact job@gateprotect.de for more details and mention Hacker News.

------
lvella
San Francisco, CA Full time

The medical software industry is experiencing a revolution, and pMDsoft is
looking for Software Developers who have the talent and drive to change it
forever. You'll have a huge impact on health care in America by using cutting
edge technology to change the way that physicians practice medicine.

We are small yet fast-growing and profitable company looking for Software
Developers and Senior Software Developers to join our team.

A developer's career at pMDsoft is nothing like the stereotype of a
programmer. In addition to brilliant engineering, it involves high-level
decision making; interaction with customers who love using our product;
involvement in sales, recruiting and other aspects of the business; and rapid
career growth through real mentorship.

It's like a startup in that you'll wear many hats, have a lot of
responsibility and be part of a small, highly-motivated team. It's not like a
startup in that we make our own business decisions. We have a proven and
profitable product, extremely happy customers and a team of people as talented
as you are. We love what we do. We strive to work like a beautifully
engineered German car: fast, efficient and fun

Your programming work will focus on extending our Java/JSP Web application,
with an emphasis on open source technologies like Linux, Apache, Tomcat,
Struts, AJAX/Web Services and MySQL. You'll have opportunities to work on
sophisticated native apps for Android, iPhone, iPad, BlackBerry and possibly
others.

You: -bring at least three years of focused, impactful experience as a Web
and/or mobile developer... plus a lifetime of curiosity -Have intelligence,
energy and integrity -want to grow your career quickly and start learning
management skills -lead multiple high-priority projects simultaneously -design
applications that are intuitive and fun to use -communicate fluidly in a team
environment -find elegant solutions to complex business issues that don't
-always involve writing code -aren't agoraphobic - travel is fun!

We: -never set foot in a cubicle farm -like to play with sleek machines named
after fruits and robots -inhabit a historical building in beautiful San
Francisco -love our work -prefer Mac and Linux to... other operating systems
-prefer to work in person with a small, fast-paced team -always search for the
next hot thing -stock beer, tea and snacks in the office

If interested, please send your resume to lvella@pmdsoft.com

------
mikebo
Seattle, WA

Familiar turns your computer into a social picture frame. More at
<http://familiar.com/>

We're hiring software engineers who like building things. We use a wide
variety of technologies from CoffeeScript to C++, so lots of opportunity to
learn something new.

If you're interested in hearing more about what we're up to, my e-mail is mike
[at] familiar-inc.com

------
iampims
San Francisco, CA – Formspring 27M users, 4B responses, growing fast.

Looking for Front-end, Software and Systems engineers.

We’re having fun solving challenging problems. Buzzword dump: Cassandra, Riak,
Kestrel, Thrift, AWS, mobile…

We’re in SOMA, and regularly hosting Meetups (Riak and Cassandra)

email: tim (a) formspring (dot) me

twitter: @pims

edit: full description here <http://about.formspring.me/jobs>

------
AaronMell
Oklahoma City, Ok. Plano, Tx. Full Time. We are
<http://alkamitech.com/about/careers>

We are trying to turn the financial services industry upside down. Most end
user banking software is ugly, slow, and poorly designed. We are trying to
change that.

We are looking for .Net/MVC developers, UI Developers, and a Senior QA Analyst

------
Stealx
Chicago, IL - Rockstar Front & Backend Developer - TrainSignal

Want To Move to Chicago? Moving costs & bonus! 10 year old company, 4 years in
a row on Inc. 5000 list and profitable year over year!

Have front-end skills with backend experience? A variety of tools we use
PHP/MySql, jQuery, HTML, CSS, nginx & Apache.

Very highly competitive salary & benefits.

Contact me at iman@trainsignal.com for more info

------
mattmiller
Carlsbad, CA

We are looking for big data engineers to join our team. We are a small team
within a large company building a platform around the Hadoop ecosystem. The
company Viasat is in an exciting place:
<http://www.viasat.com/viasat-1-launch>.

If you want to learn more send me an email at matt.miller at viasat dot com.

------
otb
Qwiki

=====

We're looking for brilliant Front-end engineers and Interactive Developers to
create the future of content creation and information experience on the
Internet and mobile.

Tech stack: Rails, backbone.js, node.js, HTML5/CSS3, ActionScript for legacy
support. Scala for backend services.

<http://www.qwiki.com/work-here>

email me (Owen) directly: o at qwiki dot com

------
maxaf
New York, NY

Novus - <https://www.novus.com>

We're building a real-time financial analytics platform that will help
revolutionize how the financial services industry treats and understands its
data.

Our team uses Scala, MongoDB, Akka, and Unfiltered, but most of all we're
proud of our talent.

E-mail me for more information: max@novus.com

------
mikek
Mountain View, CA - Kiwi Crate (<http://www.kiwicrate.com/jobs>)

We're a well funded early stage kid-focused e-commerce startup.

We have open full time positions for a developer, a marketer, and an inventory
specialist. We're also looking for interns to help with operations and
marketing.

~~~
shaloo
Very interesting way to encourage kids explore and develop unique interests
through fun activities!

Keen on the marketing opportunity. about.me/shaloo

------
nwilkens
Monroe, MI

MNX Solutions provides server management and consulting services to companies
of all sizes.

We are looking to fill a few positions:

* Senior Linux System Administrator

* Senior SAP Basis Administrator (3 openings)

If you are in the Orlando FL area, we would be happy to consider this location
as well.

For full details visit <http://bit.ly/mnxdicejobs>

------
smilliken
San Francisco, CA. Full time.

MixRank (YC S11) is crawling the web and indexing ads. We see everything:
banners, text ads, placements, keywords, split tests, etc.

We're looking for smart engineers to solve big data problems with us.

Job post: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3160100>

jobs@mixrank.com

------
dougb
Pittsburgh, PA Full time.

MobileFusionInc.com is an 8 person startup looking for a fulltime local
hardcore Javascript developer for developing the front end to our browser
based products. We are in the electricity monitoring/management/purchasing
business. If you're interested, email doug at the company name.

------
julifischer
San Francisco, CA

AppDirect in downtown SF is hiring a Front End/UI Engineer, an Integration
Engineer, QA Engineer and DevOps. We're making a huge impact on the SaaS
industry for SMBs and Developers alike.

Check us out: <http://www.appdirect.com/company-careers>

~~~
DorianeMouret
Yes!

------
wdewind
New York NYC Brooklyn, Etsy.com <http://www.etsy.com/careers/> Tons of
positions in Engineering, Product and more. I am an Engineer there (as are a
bunch of other HNers) it is awesome. Contact info in profile if you have any
questions.

------
bobhaigler
San Francisco, CA

One Medical Group is hiring Rails engineers and a Front End/UI Engineer. We're
a small Rails team and looking to grow to match the recent expansion of our
healthcare business.

Send mail to: bhaigler@1life.com and check us out at: <http://onemedical.com>

~~~
jbae29
I've been using one medical for the last few years. I have to say it's a
really good deal and a great service. I didn't realize they had an internal
team doing development. What kind of stuff are you building?

------
TedBlosser
Box

Palo Alto, Full Time.

We help businesses manage their content in the cloud - best place I've worked
at so far!

Ton of openings, from engineering, to product, to sales:
<https://www.box.com/company/careers/job_openings/>

Contact me at ted@box.net if you're interested

------
gambeht
REMOTE (San Francisco)

PlayCoMO - <http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/pet-fair/id429367771?mt=8>

We're a fast growing mobile gaming company looking for talented people to join
our team.

UI Engineer (C++)

User Acquisition Analyst

C++ Game Engineer

Data Analyst/Scientist

Server Engineer

Interns (all positions)

To apply, email: jobs [at] playcomo [dot] com

------
kgosser
HarQen

We're out of Milwaukee and are looking for a senior software engineer to join
the team. Give us a shout if interested!

[http://harqen.com/company/careers/senior-software-
engineer-2...](http://harqen.com/company/careers/senior-software-
engineer-20111201.php)

------
danielpatricio
Pinpoint Social

FULLTIME - TORONTO <http://pinpointsocial.com>

PHP Developer with a dash of Javascript and MongoDB

We are working on making social media marketing as easy as email marketing.

We are passionate about simple and smart products - built with design in mind.

------
psota
Cambridge, MA Panjiva (<http://panjiva.com>) Hiring engineers -- UI/UX,
frontend, backend data mining/algorithms.

See <http://panjiva.com/jobs>

------
elmomalmo
Cardiff, Wales, UK. Full time

Xumo (part of Specific Media/MySpace) is hiring TDD evangelists, JavaScript
maniacs and clean code junkies to work on smart TV applications.

More information available upon request. Please email emalethan [at] xumo dot
com

------
jpcody
Ruby Developer for AcademicWorks in Austin, TX

We're a small group that loves working together and running a business that's
built to last.

<http://www.academicworks.com/rubyist.html>

------
kaiwencheng
Mountain View, CA & Los Angeles, CA

* Hiring Developers & Developer Interns (Mountain View, CA)

* Hiring Sales Professionals & Sales Interns (Mountain View & Los Angeles, CA)

* Apply via www.fivestarscard.com/jobs/. Please indicate HN in subject line.

------
ratko
Toronto, ON, Canada. Full-time.

SiteScout is hiring a System Administrator (Linux)

More details: <http://www.sitescout.com/about/system-administrator-linux/>

------
alexsolo
San Francisco, CA

PagerDuty - <http://www.pagerduty.com>

FULLTIME, INTERN

* Software Engineers: (<http://www.pagerduty.com/jobs/engineering/software-engineer>)

* Front-end Engineers (<http://www.pagerduty.com/jobs/engineering/frontend-engineer>)

* Software Engineering Intern

What we do:

At PagerDuty, we're building an alerting and incident tracking system that
helps IT operations groups detect and respond to high-severity issues.

You know how there are thousands of monitoring systems out there? We don't do
monitoring. Instead, we plug into all of the existing monitoring systems and
handle the people part of the equation: alerting (via phone, SMS, email), on-
call scheduling for teams, auto-escalation of critical alerts, and incident
tracking.

Our current product helps IT ops people know about critical problems as
quickly as possible, collaborate as a team to fix problems quickly, and help
track and improve incident response performance over time. Our vision is to
expand into the event management space. This means treating data from
monitoring tools as events and intelligently filtering and correlating events
across monitoring tools in order to reduce the noise. It's like spam filtering
for events: a critical problem, such as a bad deploy, will automatically alert
the entire team via phone call, while a minor issue like a server going down
in a fleet of 20 will only generate a low-priority email alert.

Why you should work with us:

We are different than many startups out there: we charge money for a product.
Companies love our product; that's a lot to say for a system that frequently
wakes our users up in the middle of the night. Our revenue is growing steadily
at more than 10% month-over-month since we launched in Jan 2010. Our customers
include: Netflix, National Instruments, VMWare, NBC Universal, Square, Heroku,
and 37 signals. We're also fairly early stage (11 people, pre-series A). This
combination means you'll get a market-rate salary plus a decent chunk of stock
in a company that has already figured out its business model.

We have very interesting technical challenges. Our biggest challenge is
engineering a system that never ever goes down. Since our customers rely on us
to deliver their critical alerts, we are not allowed to go down ever. This
means we've had to engineer a distributed system across multiple data centers
that can survive a single data-center outage without skipping a beat. We're
not done: we have a lot more work to do to ensure our system reaches the level
of telephony reliability (five-nines). If you like engineering distributed
fault-tolerant systems, join us.

To apply, please send your resume to jobs@pagerduty.com.

------
purzelrakete
berlin and san francisco

soundcloud is hiring like crazy. check soundcloud.com/jobs if you want to work
with an amazing team at an engineering driven company.

feel free to ask me anything – i'm rany@soundcloud.com.

------
mark_story
Toronto, On. Canada. Full time.

Freshbooks is hiring a Build Engineer, developers, and QA Analysts.

<http://www.freshbooks.com/careers/>

------
suhail
Mixpanel is hiring - <http://mixpanel.com/jobs>

We're looking engineers who want to help build product and push our front-end.

------
sanj
TripAdvisor: Newton, MA Intern & Fulltime. No remote, sorry.

Also drop me a line if you want to hear about the "Hacking a Technical
Interview" class we're running.

~~~
MrMuffinman
Is there anyway we can get in touch with you directly?

------
bentoner
Melbourne, Australia

We're hiring INTERNs to do software development.

<http://contextualsystems.com/jobs/>

------
tomblomfield
London - VC-backed startup looking for great Ruby/Python devs.

<https://gocardless.com/jobs>

------
thinkcomp
Think <http://www.thinkcomputer.com> \- Palo Alto

We're looking for JavaScript experts.

jobs@thinkcomputer.com

------
ThomPete
If you are a highly talented designer, 80/20 (<http://www.8020.com>) is
hiring.

------
chrislorenz
Looking to join a future-forward technology company with a team full of
brilliant, fun, talented people? At GraphEffect we know that choosing the
right individual is what builds a great company. So far we have done just that
and are looking for more passionate grade A players to join our team. We are
shaking up the online ad industry by building a social campaign platform from
the ground up. As an official Facebook Marketing API/Tools provider, our work
is put in front of some of the most influential people in tech and the
response has been great.

At GraphEffect we are constantly focused on creating the best user experience
possible. To do this we need a rock solid and creative UX designer to help
take our product to the next level. This individual needs to live and breathe
UX and is extremely detail oriented. You must willing to take risks on ideas
and iterate based off of feedback. We aren’t looking to reproduce what other
ad tech companies are doing. Our goal is to disrupt the industry.

Responsibilites:

* Creating beautiful, intuitive and engaging user interfaces and interactions.

* Work closely with the Director of Product, Design & Engineering teams to make your ideas a reality.

* Organize and standardize design patterns to keep the UI consistent and maintainable.

* Think outside the box, constantly come up with inventive ways to approach functional problems using your design skills.

* Deep understanding of the effect of online social interaction.

* Constantly learning and evolving your craft.

* Wireframing, mocking up and presenting your ideas in a cohesive manner.

Requirements:

* LOVE what you do!

* Be a team player, leave your ego at the door (while still having confidence in your ideas)

* Superior Visual Design skills, from typography to shifting pixels.

* Compassion for the user, understanding where friction lies and how to design a better solution

* Constantly work on reaffirming your ideas by interacting with users and testing actual behavior.

* 4 years + Working experience in web & app design.

Applications will only be considered if you include examples of past/current
work. This job is for co-location only(We are located in Santa Monica, CA), no
remote applicants please.

Please apply here:
[http://grapheffect.theresumator.com/apply/1H3w4y/Passionate-...](http://grapheffect.theresumator.com/apply/1H3w4y/Passionate-
UX-Designer.html)

Thanks!

Chris Lorenz Director of Product <http://grapheffect.com>

------
thehammer
Braintree - Chicago, IL

We're seeking exceptional developers.

If this job isn’t right for you, we’ll pay you $5,000 if you refer someone who
is hired! Have them contact us or send us their contact information and we
will do all of the leg work.*

We are growing our development team. Instead of including a list of
requirements we want you to understand how we work. If our environment sounds
like a place for you, then go to our ‘How to Apply’ section and follow the
instructions.

How we work

We pair...

We pair program to write all of our software. We work on Mac Pros with two
keyboards and two monitors. We work in an open team room; no cubicles or
private offices. Communication is key to our process, and we don't want to
hinder it with walls.

We test...

Testing is at the forefront of our development philosophy. We never need to
check our code coverage to know that it's at 100%: with disciplined TDD, no
line of code will be written without a test. We don't have a QA team. That
might be terrifying when you consider the type of software that we're
building, but we're confident that our automated testing is thorough and will
catch any regression bugs. We use continuous integration to test every version
of every client library against our gateway.

We are agile...

Agile development methodologies mean different things to different people. For
us, the most important part of Agile is doing what works best for the team. We
have a story card wall and release a few times a week. We keep the team in
sync with daily standups and have a retrospective once a month to discuss
things that are going well and opportunities for improvements. We’re
pragmatic, not dogmatic. Although we have strong opinions, we're never afraid
to try to new things to see if they work and reconsider our positions if the
situation warrants it.

We are polyglots...

Although most of our software is written in Ruby, we don’t confine ourselves
to a single programming language. We believe in using the best tool for the
job while maintaining a slight bias toward the tools the team knows the best.
We’ve written infrastructure components in Python, and we build client
libraries for integrating with Braintree in Ruby, Python, Node.js, PHP, Java,
and .NET.

We value our people...

We spend a whole day every two weeks working on whatever we’re interested in,
regardless of whether it's relevant to the business. Some examples of the
things people have chosen to work on include competing against each other to
build a mesh chat client in node.js, contributing to open source projects, and
discussing strategies for our Google AI challenge submissions.

Salaries are generous and compensation packages include 401k contributions,
and ample vacation time.

Interested?

We're looking for people who are interested in getting in on the ground floor
of an incredible opportunity to build amazing software and transform the
payments industry.

Take a look at some of our blog posts to see some of the problems we face:
[http://www.braintreepayments.com/inside-braintree/how-we-
bui...](http://www.braintreepayments.com/inside-braintree/how-we-built-the-
software-that-processes-billions-in-payments)

Take a look at some of the code we have on github:
<https://gihub.com/braintree>

Think you’ve got something to contribute to our exceptional team? We’d like to
hear from you!

 __NOTE: The referrer will receive this bonus only after the candidate is
employed at Braintree for at least 60 days after his or her start date. The
referrer must also complete and return a w-9 in order to receive the bonus.
The referrer is responsible for paying taxes on the referral bonus. Also, to
qualify for the referral bonus, the hired candidate must have accepted our
offer of employment within two months of your referral.

------
200902
New York City - Full Time - Mid-Level Agile Developer (Rails)

Founded in 2003, Cyrus Innovation (www.cyrusinnovation.com) is a small (~40
people) NYC-based Agile development consulting firm. Cyrus believes that
quality people, practices and code are the foundation of success, and pride
ourselves on being named one of Inc. 5000's fastest growing companies for
three consecutive years. We embrace the latest Agile practices, strive for
continuous process improvement, and use the latest technologies (Rails, Scala,
NoSQL, nodejs, MongoDB, HTML5, Groovy and more). We’ve spent nearly a decade
helping enterprises and startups adopt Extreme Programming development
practices by working side-by-side to achieve success. Our clients include:
Saks Fifth Avenue, Boston Capital, NFL.com and Simon and Schuster. We are
looking for creative individuals to join our community who value team work and
strive to work with a company that values quality software as much as you.

What you’ll do: \- Create useful solutions to real problems \- Code in Rails
\- Seek out ways to continuously improve software \- Test Driven Development,
Pair Programming \- Mentor junior team members and pair with seniors \-
Interact directly with clients and have a voice in critical design decisions
\- Collaborate on all stages of software development from design to
implementation

What we’ll do for you: \- No travel \- A true 40 hour work week \- Great
benefits including health, dental, vision, and 401(k) \- Compensation ranging
from 86K - 101K \- Bagel Fridays and a kitchen stocked with snacks and beer \-
Annual personal budget and time off for professional development (conferences,
workshops, etc.) \- An energized, yet causal work environment \- Game nights
\- Hackfests

You will bring: \- 3-5 years of professional experience \- A true,
demonstrable passion for coding, both in and out of the office \- A team
oriented work demeanor and a desire for both teaching and learning \- The
ability to adapt to various cultures and environments \- A strong enthusiasm
and knowledge for XP \- The desire and ability to learn new technologies
quickly \- Knowledge of design patterns and refactoring \- Strong
understanding and experience working with Ruby on Rails

At Cyrus, we strive to continuously enhance our day-to-day methods that keep
us at the top of our game and help everyone improve on what they already do so
well. Because happy developers produce the best work, we do everything we can
to find, hire and keep the most talented minds in our industry. Whether we are
building web applications and products, introducing new technologies and
development practices, or just helping a great team get their work done, our
spirit of joyful collaboration inspires everything we touch. We are serious
about our commitment to our employees and invite you to join our team.

If you are interested in learning more or would like to apply for a position,
send an email with your resume and cover letter to Marc Rosenberg at
mrosenberg@cyrusinnovation.com

------
pabloest
San Francisco, CA and London, UK

Meraki - <http://meraki.com>

Meraki is the leader in cloud networking and we have over 18,000 customer
networks around the world. You can see a sample of customers who rely on
Meraki at: <http://meraki.com/customers>. We were funded by Sequoia and
Google, and are based in the Mission district of San Francisco - yes, it's
sunny here!

Our cloud infrastructure has been developed from the ground up, and we pride
ourselves in its reliability, resilience, and performance (we have a 99.99%
uptime SLA). Our wireless access points and routers make network management
simple, and our relentless focus on user experience delights our customers.

We’re looking to hire in San Francisco and we have a few positions open in
London as noted.

// Engineering

On the front-end, distributed web application lets network administrators
quickly sift through historical operating data, perform diagnostics, and
navigate a huge space of possible network configurations through an intuitive
interface. Our multi-site, hosted backend system provides services for all of
those thousands of networks and millions of client devices. Your work will be
widely deployed and used by millions of people, and you will be able to
collect an incredible amount of data about how your code is performing. Our
team is small enough that you will work on problems core to our business; we
are also growing quickly, with a proven model for our technology, so your work
will reach many customers and have a huge impact.

* Front-end: sharp and creative UI engineers who love to work with Javascript, CSS, and Ruby on Rails. <http://meraki.com/company/jobs#ui_eng>

* Back-End Systems: familiarity with C++, Ruby or Python, an understanding of databases, and especially experience running a live service or building production systems. <http://meraki.com/company/jobs#bs_eng>

* Firmware: fluent in C, some device driver experience, with a love for building new products and things like bringing up new platforms. <http://meraki.com/company/jobs#fw_eng>

* Hardware Program: passionate for research, product specs, engineering, project management, and manufacturing/quality (ME, EE or similar). <http://meraki.com/company/jobs#hardware-program-engineer>

// Marketing

* Technical Marketing Manager: excellent analytical and communication skills, a solid technical background, and the skill to tackle a wide variety of activities, such as launching new products, providing technical education to customers and partners, building collateral and competitive positioning to assist Meraki's rapidly growing sales team, and more. <http://meraki.com/company/jobs#product_mktg>

* [London] Marketing Manager - Europe: excellent analytical and communication skills, creativity, and a passion for growing a business, with the ability to run a wide variety of campaigns and activities, from launching new demand generation campaigns, increasing partner productivity, promoting customer evangelism, and running advertising and branding campaigns. <http://meraki.com/company/jobs#mktg_mgr_emea>

// Support

* [London and San Francisco] Inside Pre-Sales / Technical Support Engineering: sharp, energetic, and pre-sales and technical support engineer who can work closely with many groups within the company, including sales and product management, as well as with engineering to diagnose and resolve critical escalated issues, identify, reproduce, and document bugs. <http://meraki.com/company/jobs#tech_support_eng>

// Sales

We have many openings for sales positions, including inside sales, regional
sales, channel sales, sales engineers, and strategic sales. Our London office
is also looking for sales representatives, with a focus on DACH and other
areas within Europe, Africa, and Russia.

Interested? Feel free to get in touch with me: pablo@meraki.com

------
davidtspf01
Los Angeles, CA. Full time.

Software Engineer at ThinkNear

ThinkNear is an early stage start-up building solutions for location-aware
mobile devices that are going to redefine how advertising works. One of our
co-founders was a top-coder at Amazon, where he built a next generation
customer targeting engine for Amazon’s credit card program, grew a highly-
available payment service from 0-1< million requests per hour, and then owned
third party order management handling $10 billion annually. The other has a
top tier business background – experience building startups, formerly at
Amazon, Harvard MBA, etc. We’re funded by top tier VCs. We have an alpha level
product, but need to grow it into a true beta that can scale with the
businesses massive growth.

We have built an incredible team of overachievers facing hard technical
challenges and creating massive opportunity. We’re always looking for
ambitious, driven self-starters who want to be on the leading edge of
developing technology.

Check out our video at www.thinknear.com.

Role:

We are looking for a top tier software engineer or chronically under-
recognized hacker. Along the top of your resume, you could list 30-odd
acronyms from SQL to XML and back through the JVM a dozen times, but hate the
idea that that’s what companies will evaluate you on. You don’t code, you
craft. Your solutions are as elegant as they are simple. You love getting that
perfect solution that takes only 4 lines of code instead of an ungodly 6. At
the same time, you can self-manage. When a critical deadline looms you can
power through and deliver a reliable solution. You are the go-to guy (or girl)
on whatever team you work.

Our ideal candidate will be ready to jump into an intense and high-growth
start-up environment. You have experience building real products in the real
world. We’re generally very focused on raw smarts and experience building
awesome stuff. However, sometimes you just really need in-house expertise. You
are our leader when it comes to Gems, Ruby, and Rails. Technically when most
people rank themselves from 1-10 on a language, they overestimate by at least
2-5 points -- you are legitimately an 8-9 in Ruby, preferably on Rails. We are
looking for someone capable of owning the whole stack of a project, from
HTML/CSS/JQuery through to the database.

Final note: this job posting is for one of the first few engineers. You’ll be
in a position to shape the direction of the code, the team, the product, and
the company. We’re looking for people who are excited by that.

Responsibilities:

★ Design and code new features and enhancements across all our product
offerings ★ Participate in all aspects of a project life-cycle, from
specifications through QA ★ Collaborate on finding and fixing bugs and
scalability/optimization issues

Requirements:

BS or MS in Computer Science or related field preferred 2+ years experience
building products for fast growing web products, 5+ years preferred;
exceptional new grads considered.

Strong RoR experience. Java or C++ also considered. Experience developing in
Xnix (Mac counts if you use the command line a lot)

Comfortable in a small, intense and high-growth start-up environment

If you'd like to learn more please email careers at thinknear dot com.

Additional opportunities listed at <http://careers.thinknear.com>

------
Tashtego
Santa Clara, CA Progressive Solutions (www.printhq.com and www.frecklebox.com)

FULLTIME Software Engineer

We are solving hard problems in the worlds of manufacturing, e-commerce, and
mass customization. Can you help? We need an on-site programmer (no
telecommute) in Santa Clara, CA to work closely with our executive and
customer service teams. Initial responsibilities would include supporting
internal customers of our technology and helping partners integrate with our
online ordering system. You'd report to the director of engineering (that's
me!) and be employee #3 in our development group.

We are a fun and fast-moving company. We rely heavily on a mix of open source
software and applications built on Microsoft's .Net platform, so if you enjoy
integrating systems there will be lots of fun opportunities for you. Although
we are a small company, we've got big ideas, and you'd get to be involved in
some big projects like transforming our production workflow, implementing
automated continuous testing, and transitioning to Agile development
methodologies.

Initial projects you'd be working on include: * Assist customers in the use of
our XML-based online ordering gateway- add new features, automate testing,
update documentation, and troubleshoot * Develop extensions to our online
document customization engine and e-commerce systems (C#, SQL Server) *
Troubleshoot and improve our production management scripts (Python, Perl,
MySQL)

What we're looking for: * Experience developing web applications with an
object-oriented compiled language such as C# or Java and a framework such as
ASP.Net or one of the Java frameworks (Struts, etc.). A little preference is
given to people who already know Visual Studio, C#, etc. but good general
coding skills are way more important to us than knowledge of a particular
toolset.

* Experience with an interpreted scripting language such as Python, Ruby, or Perl

* Patience and excellent communication skills. You will often be in a troubleshooting role, and you will be helping stressed-out people who just want the software to work already.

Our company is growing fast, and the small size of our engineering team means
you will get a lot of input as we grow. 10% time means you'll have a chance to
work on personal projects that benefit the company or do the refactoring
that's been bugging you for weeks. This is a great opportunity for someone who
is looking to join a team that is run like a start-up without the long hours
and risk. Benefits include health care and participation in our company-wide
Ownership Thinking profit sharing plan.

Check out our websites at printhq.com and frecklebox.com, and send resumes and
cover letters to jobs@printhq.com. If you've got a github profile with public
repositories or some cool scripts on gist, you'll be on the top of our stack.

~~~
spitfire
" or do the refactoring that's been bugging you for weeks. "

You mean good engineering isn't the norm at this company?

------
pitdesi
FeeFighters

INTERN OR FULLTIME

Rails Developers or Intern (Chicago or Remote) and a Marketing Intern (Chicago
only)

<http://feefighters.com>

Looking for a Rails developer. We’re a startup working like mad to disrupt a
multi-billion dollar financial industry and cut out tens of thousands of
inefficient middle-men. Customers include Fog Creek/Stack Exchange, Photojojo,
Weebly, Kickstarter, Make a Wish Foundation, tons of awesome startups, and
even some public companies! And... we're just getting started.

We recently launched a new product called Samurai into public beta.
(<http://samurai.feefighters.com>) It's an all-in-one all-in-one solution for
taking payments online. It has come out of the gate swinging - there is a ton
of pent-up demand to fix this industry and we're excited at how many people
have been interested in our new product. We have a few more tricks up our
sleeve and need developers to help build them out!

We have passionate users, awesome investors and partners, and products that
our customers love. We pay ourselves decent salaries, are generous with equity
and we enjoy a very fun and stimulating work environment. Much of the Samurai
dev team was early on in another payments startup that grew to be a $2Billion
company (including the CIO of that company). Here are bios of some folks that
you'll be working with: <https://samurai.feefighters.com/about> We're still
finishing up our job description - but here's a start.
<http://feefighters.com/jobs/rails-ninja-developer/>

Email josh at feefighters with your interest.

Also looking for a marketing intern to help us with social media and PR. Lots
of fun stuff! <http://feefighters.com/jobs/kickass-marketing-intern/>

